# Your Best Review, Post It Here



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

I just got my best/favorite review ever on one of my books, my latest one. I dream of these types of reviews. And no, I don't know the person, and they are verified as a purchase!

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1JHFAZXKN14/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007BEHLRI&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=

What's your best review? Post it here.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

The one that thrilled me the most wasn't a 5-star review, although I have a lot of those. It was this 4-star review of A_ Kingdom's Cost_:

http://www.amazon.com/Kingdoms-Historical-Novel-Scotland-ebook/product-reviews/B004YKVXR6/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R38WGFO1A6L707


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Not going to link to the whole thing, but someone commented on my first book, saying "*All meat, no filler*" or something to that effect.

I LOVE IT! Some people find I jump from one thing to another too quickly, but I like to believe there are readers who don't want filler, and maybe they'll enjoy reading my books as much as I do writing them.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

This one blows me away. For the Wool Omnibus.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2EV0LMAT0DAD4/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0071XO8RA&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=

Entitled: "Simply the Best"

"I read over a hundred books a year. All genres. I don't give a 5 rating lightly. For me a 4 can be something great. A 5 is something that is great and stays with me long after I read it. This will stay with me. I was there with the characters and in that silo from the first few pages. I could feel every emotion, frustration, and even the physical sensation of being dizzy and tired from the trips through the silo. The story kept building and I wanted to know everything and couldn't put it down. Truly superior writing and storytelling. I can honestly say it was one of the best things I've ever read and makes what I thought were some pretty good books seem terrible now. . .I'm talking to you Hunger Games. I look forward to the day when this has its own movie too because it surely deserves it."


----------



## Seanathin23 (Jul 24, 2011)

This is one I like for the Long Night. Any time somebody says they might reread something I am over the moon.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1S0CHSE28D7HO/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005XAPYN0&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

This one for Notes to Self made me smile:

"I don't know how old the author is, but she nailed the teen voice perfectly. This was such a captivating read; I could not put the book down and stayed up late to finish it."

http://www.amazon.com/Notes-to-Self-ebook/product-reviews/B006AY9UGK/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R209KEXS418A7K

Isn't that what we all want, as authors? To delay our readers' bedtimes?


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is my favorite. It really sort of puts the whole series into a nutshell better than I could have myself.

"The Magic Flute is a tale full of elves, fairies, trolls, talking trees, mysterious songs, dangerous monsters, and exciting adventures. At its core, however, it is a story about growing up, making difficult choices, overcoming fear, making sacrifices for the good of society, about love and friendship. It is a thoroughly delightful book. Highly recommended."

http://www.amazon.com/review/RK1AH8DEPW8D/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Lori Green (Jan 21, 2012)

http://www.sizzlinghotbooks.net/2011/12/jennifers-top-6-for-2011.html?zx=b0f029e575c4784a

This wasn't on Amazon but it made me swoon. I never thought I'd be on someone's top 6 list for the year.


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

My favorite review for _Isle Royale_ was written by fellow KB'er Kathleen Valentine. She really captured the story's flavor.

"The book is a fun, fast, read full of phantoms, mysteries, old pirates and young adventure with a delicious feel for life on a Great Lake island and the life of lightkeepers. As I was reading the book it reminded me of my youth and some of the wonderful Disney-type adventure stories. Suitable for Young Adults but lots of fun for grown-ups, too."

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2OY7J8ZEB3ZH/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004G5ZTMO&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

_From my novella, The Bridge._

"If you like chocolate, you'll know the feeling of tasting an exquisite chocolate that pleases every taste bud in your mouth and has you pining for more once the flavour fades... The Bridge is like that, only with words. It is balanced and well written and is a delight to the senses. There is something beautifully symbolic about it that will give readers different experiences to take away, and they will find themselves reflecting on the meanings and the intent of the author...or maybe it was just a good telling of a story. A good book club contender for readers to enjoy and discuss."


----------



## KCHawkings (Jul 20, 2011)

The first review on my amazon.com listing:

This is a self-published, young-adult, sci-fi/fantasy/pre-apocalyptic/dystopian novel. There's so much going on that it's quite difficult to pin the book down to just one genre.

Don't let the self-published bit put you off, this whole book is treated very professionally, from the cover all the way through, with excellent editing and formatting. I know book reviews are supposed to be about the actual content of the book, but so many self-published authors completely overlook this, and it's a huge turn-off.

Naturally, the company which conducted the research and experiments on Michaela and her sister Nicole can't allow them to run free, and have to hunt them down.

There's something about Kayla that sets her apart from the rest, even from her sister. Those who owned the compound where the girls were kept are especially eager to find Kayla, but she has no idea why.

The mix and contrast between tough girls trained and bred to fight and kill, and young naive teenagers is perfectly balanced and realistic. You never feel the characters are unbelievable in their actions, whether they're beating the hell out of the monsters that escaped with them, or desperately seeking ice cream.

The pacing of this book is perfect. The action scenes (of which there are many) don't fly by in a blur, nor do they get dragged out in slow-motion so the author can fit in all the details. It's like reading in realtime.

This book ends on quite the cliffhanger, I can't imagine how anyone could read it and not instantly want the second book. The book raises a helluva lot of questions about the girls and their origins and the company behind the Sphinx project, and so much more. It's an excellent set-up for what should be a fabulous series. (In her interview on this blog, Kate said there's at least two more books to come!)

There's just a hint of romance in the book, and I loved it. It's subtle and it's as though neither of the characters involved realise there's a romance brewing, which is my favourite part of any romance story.

It's a great fast-paced, action-packed YA read, but you definitely don't have to be YA to enjoy it. I loved it, and I very rarely read any YA.

Oh did I mention it has zombies?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Every review is my best review, but I was particularly flattered by this one from iconic author Victor Banis, who has over 250 published books out there and is a pioneer in the GLBT genre.

Review of _The Jade Owl_

"a fabulous adventure

This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find.

Rowden Gray comes to San Francisco to accept, he thinks, a curatorship at the Museum of East Asian Arts and Culture, only to find when he gets there that the position has evaporated. Instead, he runs into (literally) a fey young man who leads him on a series of adventures involving an ancient relic, the jade owl, taking them at a rapidly accelerating pace from the city's gay bars to Yosemite, to Hong Kong and finally to mainland China. An odyssey that proves to be, in fact, a quest not unlike the Lord of the Rings. If that kind of adventure is your cup of tea, you are certain to savor this one.

I couldn't begin here to detail all the turns and twists of the plot, and why should I? The beginning is a trifle slow, but once you get going, you'll have all you can do to keep up with them yourself. Suffice to say the bird in question is possessed of magic (and not altogether happy) powers and is cursed, and must be returned to the tomb of the Empress Wu Tze-t'ien if major catastrophe is to be averted. "It brings the comets back to earth," to put it succinctly.

The cast of characters is extensive, too: Rowden, of course, and that handsome and gay youngster, Nick Battle, and his drag queen other half, Simone aka Simon, and a one-eyed Cherokee and Chinatown gangsters and...well, plenty of others, and surprisingly the author manages to keep them all well sorted out, without reducing any of them to caricatures or, worse, mere shadows. Indeed, even the most minor of these many people is well drawn and believable.

Locations are vivid, too--if you've ever been to San Francisco, this will take you there again in a twinkling, and whether you've been or not you'll feel like you, too, have made that arduous journey with The China Hands across The People's Republic.

This is a remarkable accomplishment. I finished The Jade Owl with a happy smile and closed it with a sigh of great satisfaction. I recommend the book heartily. You may never read another adventure tale this good. Honest, possums. - Victor Banis"

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

DISCLAIMER: I actually only have two reviews, one five-star and one three-star. This is the three-star one. The five star one is vague and I don't care for it.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R21RIQYIXKI4WM/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

This one, for The Beach Diaries is just so terrifically highbrow. I've bolded my absolute favourite line.



> It'd be easy to say that the Beach Diaries blur the line between fiction and essay, because the vignettes contained within are so pitch perfect it seems too good to be real. But bulk volume doesn't lie, and what's contained within the records of one summer people-watching at the beach is a miasma of humanity both good and bad, held up for us to examine as the curiosity our mad species is.
> 
> At turns both hilarious and heartbreaking, we're given sketch after sketch, presented usually in no more than a few sentences, of all the truth and lies and pretense of people who don't know they're being documented. It's voyeuristic, but rendered beautifully with just enough compassion and self-awareness to not go too far or take too easy a shot. And either way, they are gone before you can feel they were too wounded by the scrutiny, save for a few who become part of elaborate narratives that exist only in the voyeur's head, the fantasy that makes the reality that much more grounded.
> 
> *Part of that comes from the author's running internal monologue about his own state, as broken and twisted as the strangest of people he comments upon.* Nobody escapes under the glare of the sun, not even the author's ego, hoisted again and again, in turns both sly and grossly self-loathing, petard. Without it, we'd have no frame to understand, but it's the key to unlocked this desperate attempt to connect through chronicle, to approach humanity like you would a dangerous species observed only under glass.


http://www.amazon.com/The-Beach-Diaries-2011-ebook/product-reviews/B0070YZ0ZE/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

This one is from White Cat Magazine. I adore this review. 
_________________________________________________
"I don’t often use the word “outstanding” for a debut novel, but David Kazzie’s “The Jackpot” deserves it.  I was frankly shocked by how good it is.  John Grisham should write this impressively.

It’s rich in characterization, suspense, and pacing that will leave your heart pounding, and I don’t mean that metaphorically.

His plot and dialogue race along with the casual mastery of Richard Price ( “Lush Life”), the complexity of David Balducci’s best novels, and the moral imperative of James Lee Burke.

Many of you might remember David from his hilarious video clip “So You Want to Write a Novel,” which displayed his keen with and pointed sense of humor.

But his novel “The Jackpot” reveals a bestselling writer in the making, and if you want to be one of those to “discover” him before he storms the market, you scoot over to Amazon and buy the best debut suspense novel in years.

I won’t spoil your read by going into the stunning twists and turns in David’s story.  You’ll appreciate it so much more if you discover its rich complexities by yourself.  But here’s the plot synopsis:

“It hasn’t been a very good day for attorney Samantha Khouri. She’s been passed over for partner at her law firm, she’s coming down with the flu, and she’s just learned that her parents’ business is teetering on the brink of failure.  But when she discovers that her financially desperate boss has stolen their new client’s gigantic winning lottery ticket, she realizes her day is just getting started.

Now, to return the ticket to its rightful owner, Samantha must stay one step ahead of her nothing-to-lose boss and a homicidal mercenary who’s been hired to hunt down the ticket at all costs. And as her pursuers close in, Samantha can’t help but think about showing up at lottery headquarters, smiling for the camera, and walking away with the richest lottery jackpot in American history.”

One more thing- this book just has to be made into a movie.  It’s too good a story not to be."
_________________________________________________


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not published yet, so my best review is from my lit-fic loving mother (not exactly my target audience!) who beta read for me:

"As you know, it's not really my thing, but I was surprised to find that I actually quite enjoyed it. I didn't expect to."

(So yes, if I _do_ accumulate any five star reviews when I publish, they won't be from family!)


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

My favorite review, for "Emelle":

"If you are sick and tired of the overly traditional gender roles in stories and really want to read a tale of two lives coming together, then I would start here. A tale of a boy growing up and his friendship with a girl from down the street. I usually go for fantasy fiction with magic and vamps, so I was a bit surprised that I couldn't put this one. I read straight through in a single night (until the early morning hours) and am glad that I branched out. The author writes with voice that makes growing up differently an interesting and engaging tale (when it could have easily gotten depressing). The positivism and joy of the main character make the tough times in life an experience vs a trial and I am touched to have been a part of his life."

What a knockout review!


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I'm not published yet, so my best review is from my lit-fic loving mother (not exactly my target audience!) who beta read for me:
> 
> "As you know, it's not really my thing, but I was surprised to find that I actually quite enjoyed it. I didn't expect to."
> 
> (So yes, if I _do_ accumulate any five star reviews when I publish, they won't be from family!)


Love it, Zelah! I can only pray my family don't feel inclined to ever leave a review!


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

It's difficult to single out one--I love all my reviewers, and wish I could hug them--but this one from Amazon is really nice:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R2DR68MGI6OSRI/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

SNIPPET: "I want to say from the perspective of an avid book junkie that this book is very well written. The story just pulls you in. I could see it on bookshelves at big chain bookstores; I could see it as a book club pick; in other words, some big publisher should take note of this book and make a lot of money off of it! Thanks for a wonderful read!"

And I like this one, especially, from Goodreads:
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/282320111
SNIPPET:
"I started reading this because I was amused by the description, I honestly expected it to be awful. I was so wrong. This book was shockingly good, and when I realized I had gotten to the epilogue I was sad that it was over so soon."

Anita


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

*Unicorn Whisperer*

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3UKJ3NQOTRM27/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=0982258593&nodeID=283155&tag=&linkCode=

*What Would Osho Say?*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B004IE9VK4/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I have received several five star reviews too, but I like how the reviewers let their personality and thoughts of how my books affected them into their reviews on these. I'm sorry I had to limit it to one each, because I do have several favorites and it was agonizing to pick just one each.

*For Angel in the Shadows, Book 1
I was so excited that an Amazon top 50 reviewer chose to review my book. *
20 of 21 people found the following review helpful: 
4.0 out of 5 stars Good Story and Message, Ready for Book 2, December 2, 2011 
By Michael Gallagher (Houston, TX) - See all my reviews
(TOP 50 REVIEWER) (VINE VOICE) (REAL NAME) Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 (Kindle Edition) 
Lisa Grace has written a compelling story that captures your imagination, and is certainly a relief from all of the vampire paranormal fiction that seems to be in your face everywhere. She paints an interesting scenario of angels and demons battling out in real time, with a high school girl as the focal point and a solid reinforcement of what is right and wrong. I would imagine this title would be compelling to the high school crowd in addition to adults.

I finished this book a week ago, and I am still thinking about various scenes from the book: that's impressive (to me) due to the volume of books I read each month, which tells me it must have been pretty good. I'm looking forward to reading the second book in the series, as the author leaves you with a good ending that makes you want to continue the story.

and for:

*Angel in the Storm, Book 2*
2 of 3 people found the following review helpful: 
5.0 out of 5 stars Not Your Normal Sweet Little Angel Tale, July 3, 2011 
By jowalker (wyoming) - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Angel in the Storm, Book 2 (The Angel Series) (Kindle Edition) 
Lisa's second book in The Angel Series was available late afternoon on Friday July 1st. I bought it quickly and began the read. Just finished it and must say it is riveting, intense and opens the eyes to how easy it is to be deceived by the enemies lies. Megan, the main character has been gifted with seeing angels, demons and evil angels. She is only fifteen years old and carries the world on her shoulders, a world of guilt because Damon has kidnapped her nine year old brother Max. She blames herself for not warning Max and her parents of Damon's evil. You see,Damon is one of the evil angels she sees. Megan struggles to trust God and not herself in the search for Max. Lisa has woven a tale of intrigue showing us all how the devil works. This is a book any teenager would enjoy all the while seeing the truth of their need for salvation. A well written story. Book two opened with an explosion of action, I suspect book three won't disappoint.

If your teen liked the Twilight series.. they're sure to like Angel in the Shadows and Angel in the Storm. This is for real.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

***** 5.0 out of 5 stars Shelia Horgan set's the foundation of her series in Hot Tea, March 2, 2012

By R. HANKINS "God's Li'l Ministry" (MO., USA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)  

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is from: Hot Tea (First book in The Tea Series) (Kindle Edition)

I just finished Hot Tea, Shelia Horgan's first book in her series of books. Upon reading the reviews, it seem's that the reader either loved her book, or could not be bothered to really understand what Shelia seemed to be doing with the first book in her series. It did not take me long to realize that Shelia Horgan was setting a foundation for the stage of delightful books that would follow. I absolutely love Shelia's style of writing, and the book flow's with humor, charm, insanity in a sweet funny way that is, and I just hated to put her book down. Normally I can confirm a pretty delightful writer from the very first book in a series, and Shelia's Hot Tea had me hooked by the second chapter. Maybe sooner, since I kept on reading! Yes, her style is different, yet I love books that just continue on and on in a series. We Irish do happen to be a funny clan, for it seem's that we can bring so much fun into our lives without much effort. I just know the rest of the Tea Series by Shelia will not disappoint me what so ever. Congratulations Shelia Horgan, for I hope you will continue in this same style and always stick to this wonderful addictive style of writing books. Love it, and can't help but love this Author Shelia Horgan!


----------



## Rejean (Mar 31, 2011)

My favourite review was for Merlin 444 on B&N

5 Stars - Fishclan Territory
Salmonstar

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/merlin-444-rejean-giguere/1107713909?ean=2940032856849

Whatever the h*ll that means


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

On THE HERETIC:

"First-rate, stylish work from Mr. Nassise, with a steady escalation of the story's speed that makes it almost literally breath-taking."
* - Clive Barker*

"With HERETIC, Joseph Nassise kicks off his TEMPLAR CHRONICLES in fine, swaggering style. This book bobs and weaves like the young Muhammed Ali, keeping us off-guard and entertained with its every surprising move." 
*- Peter Straub*

On EYES TO SEE:

"Damn! This man can write!"
*- Kat Richardson*


----------



## Joseph Flynn (Sep 29, 2010)

My favorite nutshell review came in an email: You write 'em, I'll buy 'em.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

My current fave is my most recent, for The Golden Rose. Brief, but quite the pleasant surprise when I saw it! Posted on both Goodreads and Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Golden-Rose-ebook/product-reviews/B004WSXVCK/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1



I have a bizarre attachment to this story, (one of my very first, which was recently re-written, re-critiqued, and re-edited). So to hear it complimented in such a way made me feel all warm inside.


----------



## JerryK (Feb 2, 2012)

I liked this one for my alter ego's *A Howl in the Night*--but I'm easy.

"This book is delightful fun for anyone who loves dogs and likes a crackling good murder mystery! The characterizations are right on: endearing without being smarmy-sweet. Not for children, but don't let this deter you... you'll be amazed how caught up you'll get in this dog story! I am panting for a sequel."

http://www.amazon.com/Howl-Night-ebook/dp/B0052OX5LA/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327762358&sr=1-1


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

Yikes...this is hard. But I think my favorite review so far was one for _Bad Vibrations_. It's sort of a crazy little book, but when people like it, they seem to _really_ like it.

"I ordered Bad Vibrations after falling for Christine Pope's writing style and characters in Breath of Life. On the surface, Bad Vibrations couldn't be more different from Breath of Life: it's not a reimagining of a beloved fairytale, and the events unfold on Earth as opposed to some distant imagined planet. But this fast-paced story does contain the wit and charm that so dazzled me in Breath of Life. In Bad Vibrations, a Los Angeles-based psychic and a Fox Mulder-esque ufologist team up to save mankind from a sinister alien plot. Along the way, they kick alien butt, interact with an array of quirky humans, and forge a loving bond that I hope will continue into other novels. Besides being exciting, Bad Vibrations was also laugh-out-loud funny. I appreciated the many nods to geek culture (The X-Files, Star Wars, Indiana Jones, etc), and the easy banter between the protagonist and the romantic lead. All in all, Bad Vibrations is poolside reading at its most pleasurable. "-Sabrina Furminger


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

My most favorite review came in the verbal form when one of our yacht club members (he is a man in his seventy's) told me that he read all three of my books.  He said that he was never really a romance fan until he read mine. Then he said that he bought his wife a Kindle Fire so that he could take her old Kindle and download all of the romance he can find.  I just had to give him a hug!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

This was my very first review on Heiress of Lies and came about from the free promo I ran on it last week. I was truly humbled and blown away....

http://www.amazon.com/Heiress-of-Lies-Bloodtruth-ebook/product-reviews/B0078G41BS/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_5?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addFiveStar

5.0 out of 5 stars *Hands down the most exciting YA book I've read in years....*, February 24, 2012
By Madeline (USA) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Heiress of Lies (Bloodtruth) (Kindle Edition)

This book is rather brilliant in a way. Within its genre, it's hands down the best paranormal/fantasy/young adult book I have read in literally years.

While falling prey to some of the genre's usual mistakes--a potential triangle, cliffhanger ending, the plot revolving around saving the world etc...all these elements actually work here. The epic plot makes sense. It was doled out in little morsels so that you are never quite sure who is bad or good or what on earth is going to happen. The pacing is just right between necessary slow parts of character building and then action that then has importance and is captivating. The potential love triangle isn't so much as a triangle as a battle between duty and love. And the ending actually is quite satisfying even though the major plot aspects aren't resolved--something in no small part due to Smith's skill in writing.

While I love the mix between like the fantasy medieval setting with some more traditional paranormal elements like wraiths and vampires---the key to this book is the main character, Angeline. She is both strong yet confused and vulnerable. She is intelligent yet is slightly naive. But the cool thing is that you can see her change over the course of the book. I love that she's unpredictable yet growing in maturity. Total props to Smith on her characterization as Angeline is someone you actually want to succeed.

I realized the back-jacket blurb written above doesn't really give a true picture of the plot though. Essentially, Princess Angeline gets kidnapped while on the way back home to see her dying father. 95% of the book is about her captivity and finding out some secrets of the kingdom.***Spoiler**** Like her great great something grandfather king hadn't in fact killed off the vampires. And that there is this mysterious "clan" that essentially are magicians and have made a deal with pretty much every major faction: humans, wraiths, vampires, ghosts, wolves etc.. in a bid to control the kingdom. Aka lots of intrigue.

I realize I've written a lot--its just been a really long time since I've read a book in this genre that got me excited. I love that Angeline doesn't have an animal attraction that defies logic to her captor (Stockholm Syndrome much)but only sorta begins to like him once he's no longer in power and has shown himself to be a pretty stand up guy.

Bottom line: this book has an epic plot that was literally just begun, a great main character, tight writing and pacing and was truly enjoyable. If you are into YA books--I strongly suggest reading this one.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/review/R38UL8DQAMGQPN/ref=cm_cr_pr_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005DC60ZO&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=#wasThisHelpful

The reviews I receive for Survival Games always seem to surprise me because I know the content isn't for everyone - I got a dozen or so reviews when I did the free run last November/December on Survival Games and most of them were favorable, but this one stood out.

My favorite review has yet to be posted and it's from a beta reader for Crystal Illusions - my next release...

_"I have to say I really enjoyed this new novel by J E Taylor. If you are familiar with her work, you will expect this novel to be brutal reading, because it's a Steve Williams installment.

But it's not. Oh yes, there's murder, and lots of it, but this time Taylor has a strong thriller where every single character has reasonable doubt and motive flashing like a neon sign hanging over them, and right from the beginning you are trying to guess whodunnit.

I loved this. Every time you think you know who it is, someone new becomes a suspect in your head, even when she doesn't directly say so, the evidence starts mounting up. And god bless her for giving these novels a strong relationship angle. You love these men as much as you hate them. So many times I was jumpy, gripped to the pages and compelled to keep reading because I just HAD TO KNOW if it was him - and you sway like a pendulum, yes no yes no.

Oh there are characters in here you will just love to hate, Trent being the strongest. Taylor manages to introduce each character so well they all leave an indelible impression and truly add to this rich tapestry of crime and serial killing.

This I honestly think is one of her better works. Her writing style is changing slightly, and I found the metaphors delicious and wonderful! When she described Steve's eyes when he's using his ability, wow! There were quite a few moments when I literally stopped reading to think, wow, that was so beautifully written.
BUT, let me tell you work got in the way, and this novel gnawed at me, where I was even reading in bed in the dark on my phone because i didn't want to stop reading. Unfortunately life happens and we can't while away our days reading, but if left to my own devices I would have shelved the world just to curl up with Randy, Carolyn and Steve.

It was truly gripping! Crime whodunnits don't get any better. I apologize to the classics, I've read the crime classics, I grew up on Agatha Christie, but they don't hold a pinprick of light to this one. I LOVED IT! And it's the kind of book where you want to read it again to see what you missed the first time. And please, please, please let there be another one after this! I'm an addict and the gaps between fixes are excruciating to endure once you get caught by this author's incredible style, attention to detail, and strong characterization. Her plots are magnificent!" _ Author Poppet / Gemma Rice - Author of Quislings, Blindsided, Djinn and Dusan


----------



## 39179 (Mar 16, 2011)

Of my more recent reviews, this one certainly made me feel very good. It's for the book in my banner below:

5.0 out of 5 stars *Couriously Uncommon? Yes, delightfully so*., February 17, 2012 
By SPRock - See all my reviewsAmazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: Strange Tales of the Curiously Uncommon (Kindle Edition)

I just finished "Strange Tales of the Curiously Uncommon". I must say, well done!!! It is almost a work of art, dark as a piece of obsidian, and yet smooth and polished. I enjoyed everything about it from the wonderfully appropriate illustrations to the delightful stories with a similar theme running through them. The characters are so well written you can see them in your mind's eye and hear them in their own voices. Their surroundings are done like well designed stage sets, not intrusive but drawn well enough for you to understand perfectly where you are.
The stories, all five of them, are not horror stories as such, but rather quirky, and tinged around the edges with smoke. Charming, in rather a frightful way.
If you are a bit squeamish, given to fits, or recoil at the slightest use of an offensive word, then these stories are not for you. But if you have a appreciation of dark humor with twists that leave you grinning in naughty pleasure, grab this one and enjoy.
A treasure Mr. Biss, one I'll certainly be keeping for a re-read.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

My best review by far was the one I got for Serendipity House from Lynn O'Dell of Red Adept Reviews. 5 stars all around. Topping it off was being named Best Indie Romance of 2011 recently. Here is the review, but the picture shown with it was the former cover when it was still with a publisher.

http://redadeptreviews.com/serendipity-house-by-joyce-debacco/

Joyce


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

From Amazon...

"I'll be honest. I picked up Happy Birthday to Me because it was free. Now that I've said that...I would have paid full price for it. And if I could have given it 10 stars, I would have.

Brian Rowe has the ability to suck you into his story, to the point you ignore everything else around you. It is one of the best YA paranormal books I've read this year (and we're already in December folks)!

I cried the last 25% of the book and absolutely bawled my eyes out at one of the final scenes. I was so vested in his main character, Cameron Martin, that I cared. I cared so much I cried like a fool. Not knowing what direction the book was going to take by the end, I took everything Cameron experienced to heart.

After looking up the author's blog, I am happy to find out that this book is actually part of a trilogy...guess what I'll be reading the rest of this weekend?

To conclude: buy Happy Birthday To Me, invest in some tissues, and be prepared to read for the next couple of days."


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my favorite review I've ever received... bear in mind that Robin McKinley is one of my favorite authors and about half of the books on my "all time favorites" shelf are written by her. I don't know who wrote this and it wasn't solicited. Reading it pretty much made my year. Here's part of it:

"I love a good fairy tale retelling, but they can be hard to find. I tend to read them over and over again to compensate. This one is going on my reread list right next to my collection of Robin McKinley retellings--which is to say I loved it. I stayed up far too late last night finishing it."

You can read the whole thing here: http://www.amazon.com/The-Curse-Girl-ebook/product-reviews/B00512ZWUU/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2CXGHBJIPMKKC


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It's funny but although Freedom's Sword has 11 5-star reviews, my favorite for that novel is this 4-star one:



> The price of Scotland's freedom from the King of England is paid for with blood, sweat and tears of those willing to sacrifice everything for love of country.
> 
> ***
> This is a fast paced adventure story that tells the struggle of those willing to fight to free Scotland from the rule of the King of England in the 13th century. Andrew de Moray is forced to fight for his life and country after he and other key players in the Scottish royalty and military are killed or taken prisoner fighting the English army. Caitrina, who ends up marrying Moray, provides a tender and humanizing balance to the violence of war. This fast paced tale includes descriptions and depth of character that make the reader believe that they are witnessing history as it is happening.
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Freedoms-Sword-Historical-Scotland-ebook/product-reviews/B004RUZPPY/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R25O77SE5WOTAN


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

This is a wonderful question!

Here is mine for my second novel, _Not To Us_.

5.0 out of 5 stars A Must Read! Amazing Story and Beautiful Writing!!, March 1, 2012
By ChelesBells1 "Chele" (USA) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Not To Us (Paperback)
Those who know me know my love for all things paranormal and supernatural. It is my favorite genre of books and movies alike. On occasion though, I do enjoy great chick-lit or women's fiction. I usually find myself nearly through with the book, realizing that I am still anticipating some supernatural creature to jump out from around the bend. It makes it difficult for me to change gears when switching to a different genre. This, however, is never the case when it comes to Katherine Owen's superb writing and story telling. Because for 347 pages, my thoughts, not once, wandered to monsters or mythical creatures. For those 347 pages, I became Ellen Kay "Ellie" Bradford and was lost in the world that Katherine created for her readers.

Ellie is a devoted wife, adoring mother, selfless best friend and flourishing editor. Her life is a hectic one, but a much loved one. She and her husband, Robert, have been best friends with Carrie and Michael since their college days. Ellie and Robert's eldest son, Nick, is not-so-secretly in love with Carrie and Michael's beautiful daughter, Elaina. Their friendships and get-togethers have become their favorite past-time, until the day Ellie discovers that her best friend and confidant has been having an affair with her husband, Robert. As if that were not horrific enough, she finds out mere weeks later that she has breast cancer. And the doctor that delivers the devastating news? None other than the gorgeous Dr. Michael Shaw, Carrie's husband and Ellie and Robert's closest friend. Michael is determined to save Ellie's life. Not because she is his patient. Not because she is his and his wife's best friend. But because he loves her and has been in love with her ever since their college days. And that is only the tip of the iceberg for Ellie's life changing events.

Many have described this book as a roller coaster ride. To me, that is like referring to Leonardo da Vinci as "the guy who really knew how to draw." The significant shortage of Kleenex at my house is proof of the emotional journey Ellie's story takes the reader on. A marriage ended, friendships tested, a life threatening illness, a love discovered, a tragic loss, and an unexpected pregnancy that interferes with a most needed cancer treatment are all now a part of Ellie's day to day routine.

I love Ellie's courage, I understand her insecurities and I admire her stubbornness. I love the way Katherine Owen could have me in tears one moment, only to have me laughing out loud at Ellie's sense of humor the next.

I adore Ellie's children. The detail the author provides made me fall in love with each one of them. Any mother will appreciate this gem:

"I take one final glance in the mirror and start toward the door, only to find Emily standing there, regarding me with the uninhibited enthusiasm only kindergartners possess. 'You look beautiful, Momma,' she says, breathless. How does this child know how to give away such gifts?"

I don't think I've ever read a book that felt so personal. Almost as if I was prying by reading things I had no business reading, but yet couldn't tear myself away in order to find out what happens next.

I know this: I will read anything and everything that Katherine Owen writes. She can turn the most ordinary words into a beautiful work of art. I love to put those little sticky flags in the books I am reading to mark my favorite passages in a story. My copy of Not To Us looks as if a packet of those flags exploded between its pages. I could hardly turn a page without reaching for them. I imagine even Katherine's grocery lists to be rhythmical and inspirational. Seriously, this author's writing is amazingly beautiful.

I'll stop there as to keep this review spoiler-free. Not To Us is an astonishing story with many unexpected twists and turns. It is about one woman's wishes, discovering the strength she didn't know she possessed, forgiveness and understanding, but most importantly, learning to love herself. I'll be counting down the days to Katherine's next novel, When I See You.

"There are all kinds of ways for a relationship to be tested, even broken, some, irrevocably; it's the endings we're unprepared for."


_*And, that is the best review I could ever hope for.*_


----------



## michaelabayomi (Dec 13, 2011)

Just scored my first ever review (Amazon US), after contacting a gazillion book blogs and whatnot.


A little novella that packs quite a punch. Initially
pitched as a science fiction, this book had many
elements of a dystopian. With under 100 pages,
this author is able to get the reader hooked on a
story and resolve it without missing any pieces.

From page one, you are swept into this world
where there is a sense of elitism and innovative
technology that could both help and hinder the
human race. John Davidson, a mediator, or as I
would describe him a lawyer/police officer of sorts
is caught up with a client from an old case with a
new charge. He must get to the bottom of the
mystery, but while uncovering some stones he
may find some snakes.

For those who are enjoying the dystopian genre
more and more like me - I would suggest picking
up this ebook for a quick, light and entertaining
read.


----------



## michaelabayomi (Dec 13, 2011)

I just scored my first ever review (Amazon US), after contacting a gazillion book blogs and whatnot.


This review is from: The Mediator (Neuro)
(Kindle Edition)

A little novella that packs quite a punch. Initially
pitched as a science fiction, this book had many
elements of a dystopian. With under 100 pages,
this author is able to get the reader hooked on a
story and resolve it without missing any pieces.

From page one, you are swept into this world
where there is a sense of elitism and innovative
technology that could both help and hinder the
human race. John Davidson, a mediator, or as I
would describe him a lawyer/police officer of sorts
is caught up with a client from an old case with a
new charge. He must get to the bottom of the
mystery, but while uncovering some stones he
may find some snakes.

For those who are enjoying the dystopian genre
more and more like me - I would suggest picking
up this ebook for a quick, light and entertaining
read.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

> Sometimes I feel that the best literary fiction is where nothing much happens and everybody feels deeply about it. Put another way, literary fiction is where all of the action is between the head and heart.
> 
> However one defines it, I aver emphatically that Austin Nights is the best work of literary fiction I have read in several years.
> 
> ...


-P. Morin, author of _Diary of a Small Fish_


----------



## michaelabayomi (Dec 13, 2011)

I just scored my first ever review (Amazon US), after contacting a gazillion book blogs and whatnot.


This review is from: The Mediator (Neuro)
(Kindle Edition)

A little novella that packs quite a punch. Initially
pitched as a science fiction, this book had many
elements of a dystopian. With under 100 pages,
this author is able to get the reader hooked on a
story and resolve it without missing any pieces.

From page one, you are swept into this world
where there is a sense of elitism and innovative
technology that could both help and hinder the
human race. John Davidson, a mediator, or as I
would describe him a lawyer/police officer of sorts
is caught up with a client from an old case with a
new charge. He must get to the bottom of the
mystery, but while uncovering some stones he
may find some snakes.

For those who are enjoying the dystopian genre
more and more like me - I would suggest picking
up this ebook for a quick, light and entertaining
read.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's mine:

"...She could not put this read down, she even took it with us on our little vacation and the only time she stopped reading is when we are swimming. She had the book done by the end of that night and kept telling K little pieces here and their so he was ready to start reading himself. He started reading it on the car ride home and if you could hear the noises coming from this kid you would have busted up laughing to. He was giggling and huh and the noises just kept coming when he was reading."
Form: The Kostiuk Crew

I also _LOVE_, short and crazey kid reviews that say thing like, I hate reading but this book was awesome! -I get those from time to time on B&N and Apple.


----------



## datinman (Nov 29, 2010)

How about this review from a totally unknown person on my scifi book We've Seen the Enemy:

I use a modified version of the Baen criteria in judging science fiction: the technology and plot lines needs to be believable, you have to be able to relate to the characters, and if there are aliens don't gross me out or overly confuse me with strange names and abilities. This one hits it on all fronts.
...

The author does a great job of multiple story lines at the beginning, as well as good character development and dialogue, then bringing them all together throughout the book. The battle scenes were believable, and the good guy doesn't win each and every time (which adds to the story "believability"). I found myself not wanting to put this one down, and was sad to see it end.

Here's hoping the author writes a sequel to this book

I loved it only because he make a thoughtful and articulate argument as to the value of the book. At nearly 600 pages, this is some undertaking!


----------



## Anna Finkwell (Feb 19, 2012)

I self-published last month and was a little worried no one would like my short story other than my family and friends. Then I couldn't believe it when I received this epic review from an Amazon top reviewer:

3 of 3 people found the following review helpful:
*4.0 out of 5 stars True Religion, tar buckets, and a Dad's disclaimer, February 28, 2012*
By 
John Williamson "JargonTalk" (Bucks County, PA USA) - See all my reviews
(VINE VOICE) (*TOP 500 REVIEWER*) (REAL NAME)

_Here is a small part of the review:_
Maybe I should put it this way: if you enjoy such noteworthy books as Bailey White's classic Mama Makes Up Her Mind or Susan Gregg Gilmore's novel Looking for Salvation at the Dairy Queen, then you won't be disappointed. That same richness of words and three-dimensional emotion is there.

In terms of pure reading enjoyment, this little book is every bit as good as Fannie Flagg's Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe: A Novel, with one exception: it's far too short. And this reader is truly hoping to see more from this very promising author in the future. On a broader context, I hope that this short story is really part of a larger work involving the same characters and setting we encounter here.

I'm still walking on sunshine from this review! ^^


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not sure it's the best, but I treasure it, for its humor and character, and for who it is from: Kurt Vonnegut. (Avatar Prabhu was the pen name I used for the American edition of the novel, and possibly Kurt did not realize that at the time he wrote me the letter.)

http://www.richardcrasta.com/kurt-vonnegut_letter.htm


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

This one is my fave for one of my YA books Demon Whisperer....

“Tawny Stokes has created a brilliant paranormal world within our own. There are demons, witches, zombies, and all sorts of crazy creatures... The mythology Stokes has created for Demon Whisperer blew me away, and I simply cannot wait to read more about Caden, since I want to visit this world again, as soon as I can!” – Alex, Electrifying Reviews


I love it because Alex is a 15 year old male teenager, the demographic I was aiming for, and he's passionate about books.


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

Our writer's best reviews:

I was quite impressed by this book. The storyline is intriguing to say the least-main character grows up in the future where our Sun is about to enter a red giant phase and the prospect of human race surviving looks grim. The governments comes up with a solution to save the Earth by moving it away to a nearest star system. The whole, fairly short novel, speaks from a young boy point of view who grows up in subterranian Earth to witness horrible earthquakes, tidal waves and rogue asteroids that eventually make an Earth a barren landscape. Writer’s descriptions of people are lacking while he does absolutely superb job of describing future technology and landscapes. All in all, I read this book in one afternoon, it was that good. If you like Sci-fi, you need to read this.
-By Victoria(Honolulu, Hawaii)

The sun is entering a period of instability.The entire population must be saved.The earth itself is transformed into an ark.A documentation of the sacrifices made to save the earth and its people from the coming Nova.Geo and social engineering epic.A what if story.

-By D. J. Ketchin “living in books”(Edinburgh Uk)


----------



## MT Berlyn (Mar 27, 2012)

My best review came from a UK reader. When I feel a little bleak, I remember this one in particular:

_I loved this book. It is hypnotic, enthralling, magical and spell binding. A unique and engrossing tale, written in an almost old fashioned style. This is good writing, where the author uses the English language beautifully to evoke mystery, romance and the supernatural in a mainly narrative piece of work. Colours, textures and emotions are brought richly to life in this tale. A big thumbs up from me, and I'm not easily pleased!_


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

For Vampire Tanning on Barnes and Nobel:

Thank the gods it was free!


----------



## Heather Ross (Sep 8, 2011)

It's not just my favorite, it's my ONLY.  

Seriously though, when the reader said it made her cry, I started crying!

"This author is lucky a lone tear didn't damage my kindle.
Not kidding, I don't know how waterproof they are. Highway 90 when it first begins seems like it's going to be some chicklit with girls entering a club. Although I felt a little sad that 40,000 meant a small town where nothing was(I live in a town of 28,000)I didn't let that get me down too much. I mean, there is a huge difference between towns and cities which this book sets out to prove.

It was romantic, funny and heartbreaking. I was thinking three stars, it was a YA story about two friends. Then, it came. The twist that, from the description, you know will come. You don't know in what form or how or who...but it comes.

By the end, I dripped on my kindle. It was sad yet so achingly beautiful. Few books make me cry in front of my husband, so when he was barbecuing and he caught me crying on our swing, I got really red.

This book was provided on April 3, 2012 in exchange from a review from the author."


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's mine. No, I didn't know them either, didn't solicit it. Yes, I made a few adjustments based on the comments.

_Here is the short and the sweet of it: if you're looking for a sexy, well-written tale that cleverly combines elements of High Fantasy with classic Literary Erotica steeped in themes of female submission, stop reading this review right now and immediately download Andre SanThomas' "Ielle." You won't be disappointed.

Likewise, if you're a stickler for issues of spelling, grammar and formatting, fear not. This book is clearly the product of an author who cares enough to have her work well edited and proofed. You may proceed with confidence, though you may also wish to stop reading my review at this point.
_...

..._I hope she will continue to write her brilliant, entertaining brand of erotic fiction, honing and improving her craft as she innovates and elevates the genre. She is a writer much deserving of attention and success._

Then it goes on from there!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Dang!  I went back and read all the reviews.  We are one talented bunch and we all have some heck of great fans!


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

I was so pleased to see this. It was four stars and I love it.

4.0 out of 5 stars A GREAT HISTORICAL EPIC!, May 2, 2012

By NATHALEE SIMON-BELLOWS (What time is it? This may be Memphis.) - See all my reviews

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

This review is from: White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke (Kindle Edition)

I've just now finished reading 'White Seed' and am still engrossed in the multi-layered plots and sub-plots of this story. Like Cameron's 'Titanic', you know the ship's hitting the iceberg no matter what... yet somehow you still harbor hopes that the characters will triumph. This tale of the first settlement in Virginia on the island of Roanoke is such a work, and is perfect for those of us who prefer to be fully immersed in the trials and exploits of the subjects and want it to last as long as possible.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's my first blogger review, which luckily preceded a much harsher one. 

4/5 on Gravetells.com

"The Origin is packed full of the stuff heroes – and villains – are made of. Wilette Youkey does an amazing job of showing us that strength in muscle and strength of character are two entirely different things. We get romance, we get well-written action scenes, and we get dark, broody men. Can you ask for much more than that? With the next in the series scheduled for release some time next year, this is a great time to pick up The Origin, and to start keeping an eye on Wilette Youkey."


----------



## Cody Young (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure how to link to the individual review - but it's up at the top. 

Johnny Doesn't Drink Champagne is a YA time traveling novel complete with vampires. Author Cody Young delivers a delightful tale set in London's present day and the year 1483. This was an enchanting, suspenseful, romantic tale that had me turning the pages to race to its conclusion. I liked the combination of historical information and fiction. I became completely immersed in the time period.

The tale is told from the POV of protagonist seventeen year old Madison Lambourne. Madison is traveling with her senior class to London. She meets Johnny DeVere at the Heathrow airport. Johnny calls her Madeline and appears to know her. She finds a torn note that falls from his pocket. It is written on old paper and says, "In time you will forgive me. I will be waiting for you at..." The handwriting is hers. This encounter will test all that Madison knows and prove her braver then even she imagined.

The story centers on the Tower of London, past tragedies and the keepers of the River of Time. Madison and Johnny travel back in time, to right wrongs and protect the river of time. The romance between Johnny and Madison is sweet, romantic and youthful. Madison is independent and takes charge, sometimes at her own peril. Johnny is dark, world-wise and obviously taken with Madison.

I have to mention the cover. I am not a fan, and feel it doesn't do the wonderful tale that lies within justice. I would have liked to have seen Madison running from the Tower in the lovely period dress she wore or the image of Johnny(as seen on author's website) in black and white. The old adage "never judge a book by its cover" applies here. I would have walked right by this novel. I am so guilty of being drawn to a book by its cover and then reading the synopsis.

Johnny Doesn't Drink Champagne was a charming novel. The plot was captivating and an effortless read. Young skillfully took us from past to present, while slowly giving us clues to the past relationship between Madison and Johnny. Some of the characters were humorous, especially the school chaperone.

I recommend this to fans of historical fiction and YA paranormal romance. Johnny Doesn't Drink Champagne is available in eBook and paperback forms. I look forward to reading the next book in this series. Cody Young's other published works include, The Lady and the Locksmith, Scandal at the Farmhouse, and American Smile.

I want to thank author Cody Young for providing me with an ARC, in exchange for my unbiased review.


----------



## J. Tanner (Aug 22, 2011)

The amout dedicated to my story is limited since the review covers everything in the magazine but this bit really made me smile:

_Vacation by J.Tanner - If I had to choose a favourite, it would be this. It's such a fantastically twisted concept I felt a surge of envy._
_-Phil Hickes of horrornews.net_

Whole review here:
http://horrornews.net/40967/book-review-one-buck-horror-volume-3-editors-chris-and-kris-hawkins/


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

This review is for Claire: the Lost Fae. 

"Loved it."
"Just a quick review here. I loved this book, it is entertaining and the storyline holds up throughout. This author has a great imagination as well as strong writing skills. Want to escape the mundane world for a few hours, The Lost Fae is your portal. Go on, step through, you'll be glad you did."


I appreciate this review because it was unsolicited.    I'm so glad somebody enjoyed Claire's story.


~ Aithne


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Someone wrote this about one of my short stories on Amazon - 

"This is a beautiful short story. The tragic happenstance of their lives is wonderfully written and worth reading. It will enhance your perception of love and life."

I thought that was pretty nice.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

For Where Darkness Dwells:

So many times, horror writers, in their effort to scare people, end up leaving out that all important sense of humanity in a story that makes for horror that is deep down bone-chilling. But let's face it, in this day and age, a realistic head-lopping is not really good enough. Ten realistic head-loppings aren't good enough. What makes you afraid is the way you feel about the people who are in danger and the people who are causing the danger. When a book monkeys with my emotions, that's scary.

Where Darkness Dwells is a wonderful story, rich with imagination, adventure, and lots of heart and soul. And yes, it's scary! There is great complexity in the people and the town that Glen Krisch creates. He doesn't give us cardboard paper dolls to represent good and evil. These are living, breathing characters. Most everyone has their faults and even the more villainous characters are in possession of a soft spot. But yikes! The villainous characters do some seriously heinous things.

There is a negative energy hovering over this town that is so nasty bad, I never felt confident that any one person was safe from getting the axe. This left me all the more on edge and made the outcome of any given scene impossible to predict. There were no red uniforms to tip you off that someone was about to meet an ugly end. It's quite suspenseful.

But the book does more than tell a scary story. Set in the 1930s, it tackles issues like bigotry, alcoholism, illegitimacy, poverty, classism, and homelessness in such a natural way, you absorb it as magically as the mysterious healing powers that lurk below the town's surface. At the same time, it delivers a plot that's lousy with extremes. The horror is utterly horrific. Sacrifices are great, monumental things. Death is wretched as wretched can be and life is sometimes even more wretched. Love is uncommonly deep. Glen Krisch juggles many brightly colored balls and in the end, not a one of them gets dropped. It's a spellbinding show.

If you like historical tales, this book is for you. If you like a good, grizzly killing, you'll like this book. Fan of family drama? It's in there. Teenage angst? Yep. Ghost story? Yep again. Mystery? Yes. Mystical, supernatural, heroic, adventure? Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Where Darkness Dwells doesn't leave anyone out.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

This one is especially great because it's from a 14-year-old girl .... my perfect target audience! (She won a copy on goodreads)

_" Treehugger by Kea Alwang is basically about a specially chosen, planet traveling Earth girl named Chloe who is part of a group on a mission to protect the multiverse and spread the word that it exists. She however, struggles to fit in with people of her own species on Earth.
I absolutely loved everything about this book! The author's writing style was amazing. She seamlessly switched from present to past tense in a way that made it so easy to follow! I also love the characters and how the perspective changed. First we feel so bad for Chloe, beginning at the slumber party, to her depression. When the perspective changes, we can see how other people feel and how minuscule her problems really are. The author jumps write into the story, but gives the backround info in a way that does not sound listy and boring. Seeing the main character pick herself up both on Earth and Jacondor, and take control of her double life is amazing to read.
Kea Alwang also does a great job in making it interesting, but not confusing. Her creativity is astounding and yet I never struggled to understand what was happening. I also really liked how the antagonist of the story was introduced early, but the story didn't center around him. We get to see regular life on the planets and Chloe's struggles on Earth. And then, there is the foreshadows during the novel that make you wanting for more. I also enjoyed the fact that the protagonist had a history with the antagonist when she was very little. As the reader, the author finds a creative way to tell us what had happened the first time they met. The writing during this part was especially awesome too, how Chloe was transitioning from experiencing the regression as a seven year old, to reporting, to what her 14 year old self was feeling. (I won't elaborate because I don't want to give anything away )
Overall, I give this book 5 out of 5 stars. Everything was amazing, and the characters did not bother me at all. There were a lot of sub plots weaving within the greater plot which I thought was really cool. It has some humor, action and adventure. I strongly recommend everyone who likes this kind of stuff read this book, and even if you don't, you'll probably enjoy it anyway."_

My favorite from someone (who i would guess) is outside the targeted demographic. Amazon purchaser:

_"I read this story in less than 24 hours. I could not put it down. The fantasy world I was taken to brings me to a place I wish I could stay. I am 28 years old but totally related to the heroine. I remember feeling out of place ridiculed and isolated as does Chloe on Earth. Her alternate world was her element, my 14 yr old self had many fantasy places. This story is nothing like the Twilight-esque fantasy world many YA authors are creating. This one is a whole other world, literally. Acceptance is something humans crave and sometimes its not on Earth where we may find it. Allow yourself to escape to place where you can be whoever you want to be. I look forward to the next book and I have to say it- George Lucas watch out another visonary is here!"_

You can imagine, the George Lucas bit had me reeling!


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

_if you are a geek, nerd or role-playing addict, download this little gem for your kindle._

She identified the target demographic of _I Was an Internet Addict_!


----------



## Barrymore Tebbs (Feb 19, 2012)

_I've received a handful of five stars, but this three star review of *The Yellow Scarf *is my favorite:
_
*An Emerging Voice to Watch*

I'm frustrated that I can't give half stars, because my *actual* rating is a 3.5. My hesitation to give this story a four star rating is down to technical issues and not the creative aspects of the writing.

First, the good bits: I was especially pleased with the air of authenticity regarding the very specific time and place. It's a pet peeve of mine when an author chooses to set a story within a certain period, then fails to paint a coherent and believable picture. Tebbs has a great affection for London in the late 60s and it shows. Overall, the piece reminded me of those spooky/sexy TV shows and films that were so popular at the time. There's a lesson here for anyone who wants to write in a specific period: do your research and know whereof you speak! He also gets this knowledge across without it ever feeling like the author showing off a shopping list of cool stuff he's learned in his research... and *that's* tricky in itself. Well done.

Great care is shown in creating all of the small details that make for an eerie and atmospheric build-up. This is trippy, 'quiet' horror in the 60's Gothic style, and not a relentless gore-splatter. The reader is effortlessly pulled into the world of Barnard and his hapless entourage of friends just as they are drawn inexorably into the evils of Uncle Basil's secret ritual room...

I LIKE this story, and I'd like to read more from Barrymore Tebbs. I think he has a genuine flair for this type of spooky tale, and it will be interesting to watch him further develop his style and voice. My reservations reflected by the star rating are technical: more attention needs to be paid to repetitive and 'like' words in close proximity, run-on sentences, and a tendency to fall back on convoluted comma usage. An extra re-write and perhaps a less tentative line-edit would have made all the difference between 3 and 4 stars. I wholeheartedly support Indie writing, but I also want to see it polished to the same standards as traditionally published fiction.

As I say, the only weakness for me was in technique... and technique can be honed. I encourage Mr. Tebbs to explore that fertile imagination and share more spooky stories with us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

Please post your reviews here without links. Posting links in this thread makes it promotional, and, as we all know, promotion is only allowed in the Book Bazaar. 

Also, you may only post one time about the best review for a particular book. There can be only best review, right?

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Decon (Feb 16, 2011)

5 Stars

O Mistério do Roupão Vermelho - CATIVANTE!!! May 1, 2012
By Alfredo Naja Domingos
Format:Kindle Edition
Adorei a história! Cativante e emocionante!
A cada página permanecemos interessados em ler o que acontecerá em seguida.

Sem dúvidas, vale a pena ler. PARABÉNS DECLAN.

Baseado nesta experiência, procurarei ler os outros contos deste autor.


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

This is one of my favorites, written by a fellow author who I didn't know at the time. We've since exchanged plenty of emails about the craft.

*A Fascinating Read*
http://www.amazon.com/review/R25YHYK83X1OEY/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0044KM17C&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text

"As an epic fantasy adventure, Scott blends magical realism, elemental powers, alchemy and mechanics into a fascinating story."


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

For *Fire Season*, it's definitely a five star review from Clover Hill Book Reviews on Amazon UK:
"The action is fast paced, and as a reader I found it to be like a technicolor film as I read, transfixed by what was taking place on the pages. Nail bitingly real and vivid, I found this very easy to imagine being on the big screen. The emotions and terror filled reality of what the characters go through is so tangible I could almost taste it..."

For *The Docks*, it's actually one from a reader on Goodreads rather than Amazon:
"a throwback to the days of Dashiell Hammett and Mickey Spillane...Those guys knew how to mix character development and action together and so does V. H. Folland." Marvin, Goodreads

I like Dashiell Hammett, so that was very flattering.


----------



## kraffel (Aug 29, 2011)

Offers a generous mix of interesting characters, and complex plotting that results in a fast-paced & satisfying read August 31, 2011 
By Bookreporter 
Format:Kindle EditionKeith Raffel, as he will tell you, has lived in two worlds (actually three, as we will get to in a moment). One was in Silicon Valley, where he worked for a high-tech firm and later was instrumental in setting up another company that was a pioneer in the field of "cloud" computing. His first two novels, DOT DEAD and SMASHER, were heavily informed by those experiences. Raffel's second world is one in which he lived decades ago, a continent across and a world away from Northern California, when he worked in Washington, D.C. for the Senate Intelligence Committee at the elbow of such luminaries as Barry Goldwater, Ted Kennedy and a gentleman named Joseph Biden.

It is this experience that provides the grist for DROP BY DROP, Raffel's latest novel (and an eBook original), which in turn is a manifestation of his third world, where he is one of our smartest contemporary thriller authors.

DROP BY DROP leaves Silicon Valley behind for the academia of Washington, D.C., though it is a precipitous journey for Sam Rockman. A professor at Stanford University, Rockman is content in his job and marriage until a horrific airport bombing leaves him a widower. He wants nothing more or less than revenge upon those who took his wife from him, and when he receives an offer to work for the minority chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, he jumps at the chance. The mood of the country matches Rockman's, and there is a movement afoot for a Constitutional amendment to enable the current president, a war hero, to stay in office for a third term to handle the crises at hand.

There is also a legislative move afoot to permit the CIA to operate within the United States. Rockman has the opportunity to assist in shepherding this legislation through the Senate, despite the reluctance of his boss to take so strong a step. When nuclear materials, ostensibly stolen from Russia, are strewn across Interstate 95 in Florida, the call for action becomes even stronger. The fact that Rockman, in spite of himself, is also becoming attracted to Cecilia Plant, his counterpart in the opposing political party, only further complicates matters. Yet Rockman, revenge-minded as he is, finds that things aren't entirely adding up in Washington, especially when top-secret files wind up on his doorstep. And when he and Plant travel to Russia to determine how the nuclear materials unleashed in Florida were stolen, they leave with more questions than they started with.

Meanwhile, the country marches toward major changes that could affect it far beyond the current crisis. Rockman is faced with a choice: Should he go with the flow, which may well provide him with the revenge he seeks? Or should be stand athwart history yelling halt? A series of explosive events mark the book's conclusion, making it one of this year's more interesting offerings in the thriller genre.

DROP BY DROP, as with Raffel's previous novels, offers a generous mix of interesting characters and complex, smartly-navigated plotting that result in a fast-paced read and satisfying ending. With regard to the characters, Plant almost steals the book from Rockman; if Raffel would see fit to bring her back in a future work, I certainly wouldn't object. Those who loved Raffel's prior excursions into Silicon Valley will find his treatment of Washington, D.C. enjoyable and worthwhile as well.

--- Reviewed by Joe Hartlaub 
http://www.amazon.com/Drop-By-Thriller-ebook/dp/B0051UA9KA/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

I love all my reviews, but this is my favorite because is so "Alive and real".

*"The voice of waterfalls"
*
I wont bother with a plot synopsis since there are plenty of those.

I devoured this book in a few hours (it's about 300 pages), and I couldnt put it down. I mean that literally - when I went to get a drink, I read it walking down the hall and while fumbling in the fridge for a soda. If you've ever read Dean Koontz's "Intensity", that's the 'feel' of this book. Every single page leaves you on the edge of your seat, trying to read faster so you can find out what happens next.

Now, the half star deductions:
1) The plot follows two characters, Inga and Anthony. Inga's part (which starts the book) begins right in with the edge-of-your-seat-ness and builds fairly fast. Anthony's part (which starts about chapter 4-ish) begins with the more normal character development. The problem is that by the time you meet Anthony, youre so involved with Inga that the crash from intensity to character reflecting about his life leaves you really frustrated. Fortunately, you can skip Anthony's initial part (which I did). Yes, you lose some of the why-he-feels-what-he-feels but it's really not enough to matter .. IMHO 

2) Inga was a very nice girl. Maybe too nice. After the horrible, horrible things she'd been put through, she still agonized about hurting anyone. In the begining .. ***SPOILER*** .. after she's rescued from the house of terror by the nice young man who takes her home, then makes excuses every day not to take to the police, she keeps telling herself she's being demanding, she should be grateful for his help, even if he wont take her the police today because it's raining and the roads might be bad. Seriously? She's been kidnapped and held for 3 weeks. When he tells her "One more day isnt going to hurt, right?" I thought to myself, Uhhhhhhhhhh, yeah it will! Hello, freedom, so close and yet so far away? It's only about 3/4th of the way through the book that the author explains Inga's pretty much a timid hothouse flower who's pretty freaking traumatized. So I forgave her. She couldnt help having moments of being a doormat; and like another reviewer mentioned, she does get "harder". The only problem is it's all in her head, when she acts out she's crying and trembling and fainting. But again, the situation is really seriously f'ed up, so you forgive her.

3) I'm one of those people who yell at the TV when the group of people decide to break up "to go faster" when investigating the scary Serial-Killers R Us-mart, so there were a few minutes when I thought to myself "NO you idiot, you dont try to take on the gang of killers yourself, you get backup, lots and lots of people with guns!" But that's just me, and I realize that if people did what's logical, the plot wouldnt be as thrilling. YMMV


----------



## VixBarry (Apr 25, 2012)

Not quite a review, as although children are buying and reading my book, a lot of them don't review. However, whilst doing my school visits, one boy had already bought my book and told my, "Victoria, your book is well sic!" (I'm really hoping that's a good thing, he said it was!)

Children are brilliant and very, very honest.


----------



## SethBlackburn (Nov 8, 2011)

*Favorite for Online:*

This book very much surprised me. It was not what I expected, but better. I loved the suspense. The several storylines were woven together nicely. Just as I was starting to get into what I thought was going to be the whole plot, Mr. Blackburn adds a twist, and then another, and then even more. The characters are written so well that you feel emotional about what happens to them, good or bad.

I do admit, as a computer geek, it was a little creepy for me. It made my imagination run wild. As with Asimov and his stories being fodder for the future of science, I can somewhat foresee this happening as computer technology advances.

*Favorite for Circus of the Dead:*

If you want a cheesy, run of the mill zombie splatter fest, this is not for you. This is zombie literature...fantastic writing! It's in the style of King, Laymon, Simmons, McCammon. etc. who actually build characters and describe the setting so well, you are there. This is a perfectly ordinary day that goes bad in a huge way....almost a coming of age message set in horror and unsettling issues. Satisfying to those of us who enjoy a well developed story with FAIRNESS. The end, as well as the rest was fair and excellent IF you are a thinker and understand unwritten meanings within an elegant style. The prose manage to be descriptive without bogging down the action and the character (main) unforgettable. Bittersweet and perfect. Like zombie movies...this is a Romero-style classic and not a splatter fest (tho it does get icky and creepy and is fun!). I feel the mature reader will appreciate this. Five stars.


----------



## ShaunaG (Jun 16, 2011)

One of my favorite lines in a review was from a UK reader who said, "The main character Shayna is refreshingly not a whiny or too stupid to live heroine." I totally cracked up at that.

But my best review for my first book in my YA series was actually on Goodreads, which surprised me considering how much more critical Goodreads reviews usually are. 

Best review (not a friend, not a blogger, totally unsolicited - I have no idea who this person is):

"A breath of fresh air. No angsty love triangles, no whiny melodramatic female protagonist, no moments of woe is me self discovery. Instead you have three self aware southern California teens who are strong, insightful, and so realistic you wish they were your best friends. Add to that a gripping mystery that truly makes one look at the world and how we all connected to it and you have one stellar breakout novel. Before you lump this one in with the other self pubbed YA out there, know that Granger not only knows how to pace a plot arc, but has a decent editor in her corner, you won't find horrific grammar here, only damn fine story telling."

I was on cloud nine for a week after reading that. Whenever I get a negative review or down on myself, I go read this review and her review about the second book in the series.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

My first reader review for my brand new novel _*Depraved Heart*_ was posted on Goodreads today!
*Naomi B rated it 5 out of 5 stars:*
If you haven't read a Kathleen Valentine book, you are really missing out. Kathleen is one of my favorite authors due to her ability to write deep, intricate novels and short stories that elicit emotions that run the gamut of feelings. I have read books of hers that I was crying tears of heartache that suddenly went to tears of joy!

I must say that Kathleen Valentine is one of those authors who are classic examples on why I love and very frequently seek out Indie authors over the big house publisher authors. I truly feel that Kathleen's writing is above the cookie cutter writers that you see in big house publishing houses.

This book was no exception. Kathleen's character and setting development is so strong that frequently I have to map them out and how they interact with one another. This is a real talent to be able to do so. Also, in the majority of Kathleen's books, as well as this one, she has the ability to write with a darkness that is below the surface, yet can keep the storyline light, so it isn't necessarily depressing and characters are "approachable". I loved this book, also, because of the mystery component that was visible, but not quite visible. I was kind of surprised with this one because of the level of romance that was in this book compared to her other books.

I do this lightly (because I abhor when people do it flippantly), but this book almost had the feel of Du Maurier's Rebecca with a bit more sexual spiciness to it.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

It's hard to pick a best review as I have 260 plus over 19 published books - but if pressed, I would say the one that made me proud as punch was from an author of over 240 novels, Victor Banis. One thing is to get a 5-star review from my readers, or from my fellow Indie authors, but to get a glowing review from a branded author and a tower in the field was quite an honor. Here 'tis.

*Victor J . Banis on The Jade Owl by Edward C. Patterson*

*a fabulous adventure*

This is a helluva good yarn, the sort of read we're all hoping for every time we pick up a book, and all too rarely find.

Rowden Gray comes to San Francisco to accept, he thinks, a curatorship at the Museum of East Asian Arts and Culture, only to find when he gets there that the position has evaporated. Instead, he runs into (literally) a fey young man who leads him on a series of adventures involving an ancient relic, the jade owl, taking them at a rapidly accelerating pace from the city's gay bars to Yosemite, to Hong Kong and finally to mainland China. An odyssey that proves to be, in fact, a quest not unlike the Lord of the Rings. If that kind of adventure is your cup of tea, you are certain to savor this one.

I couldn't begin here to detail all the turns and twists of the plot, and why should I? The beginning is a trifle slow, but once you get going, you'll have all you can do to keep up with them yourself. Suffice to say the bird in question is possessed of magic (and not altogether happy) powers and is cursed, and must be returned to the tomb of the Empress Wu Tze-t'ien if major catastrophe is to be averted. "It brings the comets back to earth," to put it succinctly.

The cast of characters is extensive, too: Rowden, of course, and that handsome and gay youngster, Nick Battle, and his drag queen other half, Simone aka Simon, and a one-eyed Cherokee and Chinatown gangsters and...well, plenty of others, and surprisingly the author manages to keep them all well sorted out, without reducing any of them to caricatures or, worse, mere shadows. Indeed, even the most minor of these many people is well drawn and believable.

Locations are vivid, too--if you've ever been to San Francisco, this will take you there again in a twinkling, and whether you've been or not you'll feel like you, too, have made that arduous journey with The China Hands across The People's Republic.

This is a remarkable accomplishment. I finished The Jade Owl with a happy smile and closed it with a sigh of great satisfaction. I recommend the book heartily. You may never read another adventure tale this good. Honest, possums. 
==============
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

My favorite is from a reader email (she's immobilized from her fifth neck surgery):

"Thank you for pulling me into your books... for the time that I was reading them, I didn't care about the brace, or that I was stuck on the couch... I was thoroughly involved in your stories, and where they would take me."


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Famous Monsters of Filmland magazine had this to say about CRUSTACEANS



> I don't think you can have much more fun reading a book than "Crustaceans". It is one hell of a ride that will keep you turning the pages as fast as you can read them. There is bloodshed galore, epic man vs. crab battles and there is even room for some heartfelt moments.
> 
> If you are a monster kid like I am you will absolutely love "Crustaceans", if you are not a monster kid reading "Crustaceans" will probably turn you into one, either way read "Crustaceans" it will probably be the most fun you ever had reading a book and I give it my highest recommendation.


http://famousmonstersoffilmland.com/2012/03/21/book-review-crustaceans-by-william-meikle/


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I was thrilled with my reviews from the 2012 ABNA. Two Vine reviewers read the first two chapters of _The Breadwinners_

ABNA Expert Reviewer

What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
I thoroughly enjoyed this excerpt. Charles is a conflicted man, a flawed hero, and the author nimbly renders the inner conflict regarding his seduction of Hilde and his pride in the resultant paternity, as well as his lovelorn abjection. Character development is pitch-perfect. The narrative tension is growing steadily. The pace and rhythm is lyrical, and the local color/environment is vivid. This author knows how to write an entertaining and substantial narrative. 
What aspect needs the most work? 
The excerpt is convincing, compelling me to continue to read. There are one or two turns of phrase that are not fresh, and could be considered cliche, such as "piercing blue eyes," and "a warm glow through his body." However, these are not glaring errors within the context of the entire excerpt. 
What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
From what I have read, this is ready to be published. I was hooked from the first page by the writing and by the character of Charles. The author pays attention to detail and local color, creating an environment of dimensional characters and conflicts. The prose is muscular and the mood and tone are spot-on. Moreover, I was intrigued by secondary characters, for example the obese Benjamin, who fears the potential violence of his father. There is nuanced foreshadowing here. The author is also portraying the prejudices of South Africa with subtlety. I would certainly want to read the rest of this story.

ABNA Expert Reviewer

What is the strongest aspect of this excerpt? 
The writing style is solid and only enhances the story. The characters are being developed fully with some of their strengths and flaws already apparent. The plot is moving along nicely. There is the slightest foreshadowing but the reader doesn't know fully what to expect in the battle between the bakeries. 
What aspect needs the most work? 
Be careful to avoid stock characters--especially in the supporting women roles. 
What is your overall opinion of this excerpt? 
A well written beginning with interesting and very human characters already in the midst of a potentially explosive conflict. The exotic setting only adds to the story and doesn't detract. I am intrigued and would most definitely continue reading the novel.


----------



## otterific (Jan 31, 2012)

The best review I received was left on Amazon under my book, Yellowstone Dawn, but it pertained to my entire series:

I don't normally do reviews of books or series, but I just had to this time. I just finished the Yellowstone Romance series, and I'm waiting impatiently for the next book to come out. I've had my Kindle for a year and a half, and these were the best books I've read in all that time.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

This one came in for Better Off Without Him - not 5 stars, but I felt so good about it.


4.0 out of 5 stars Unexpectedly excellent!, April 29, 2012 
By Claire (East Coast USA) - See all my reviews

It is always wonderful when you pick up a book without any expectations and it turns out to be excellent. This one was like that. What a pleasure! The dialogue was sharp and witty, the characters were likable and mainly they felt real. It was all show don't tell and one is captivated from page one. My only complaint was that HEA came a bit too fast -- I could have happily read a few more chapters. This was enough to put Ms. Ernst on my automatic buy list -- I hope she writes another one soon! 

I love my readers.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

For my latest: a great review on Amazon - and a warning to other readers.  

Rest for the Wicked takes you on a journey. With characters that will pull you in and tons of action, you won't be able to put the book down. This read is intense. I can't wait to see what happens next in the lives of the characters.

Note: This novel has adult contact with graphic, violent action scenes. This ain't no Harry Potter, as we might say in the South. 

~Cate


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Caitie Quinn said:


> I tried to pick a "best review" but I've been really lucky with the amazing reviews people have written for me.


Same here. I'm spoiled by some wonderful, (too) generous readers and I can't choose.

So, I'll post this one-star-review for _Bonds of Hate_: _"Not my cup a tea but a very well written book."_ (Goodreads)

Kind of flattering&#8230; for a one-star-review. 

(Alas, I have one, two and even three-star-reviews that are _worse_ )


----------



## 57280 (Feb 20, 2012)

This was a nice one for *TITANIC BETRAYAL*:

Martini Dry Storyteller, May 7, 2012
By The Kindle Book Review
This review is from: TITANIC BETRAYAL (Deadly Duet Short Stories) (Kindle Edition)
Casper Bogart writes his stories down, but when reading them you picture him telling the stories aloud, enrapturing his audience with lean, careful prose and dramatic flair. Writers often struggle with making their tales seem important enough to read, but Bogart seamlessly takes this for granted, and gets right to the point. Even when writing in the third person, the narrator has a strong presence, as if to say, "Listen up, this matters." His stories could be used as monologues in drama classes, or for feeling appropriately creeped out before a campfire.

Bogart's works are available in what he calls "Deadly Duets," two stories plus an additional excerpt. The two complete stories in this collection, "Titanic Betrayal" and "Blood is Thicker than Grapefruit," show considerable range in terms of plot, time/place, and atmosphere. Yet the author's lively and identifiable voice all but leaps off the page in both. The characters' sense of loss is palpable in both stories. He doesn't just have the characters make mistakes--he lets the reader know how it feels to have made them.

If you like reading about flawed, noir-ish characters and if you're a fan of short stories, I recommend getting the entire Casper Bogart collection.

Jon P. Bloch
(The Kindle Book Review)


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Dear David: Back in my day we called dames like that "dishwater blondes," not "dark blondes." I wish you'd used the title I suggested instead. Oh well, here's a 5 star review anyway. Love, Mother (in Heaven)>


----------



## Alex Owens (Mar 24, 2011)

I just received this review for Kill Me in the last day or so... and not only am I glad that the reader liked it, but I'm over-the-moon that she "get's" my girl Claire too! 

"I had so much fun reading this book. I will put it out there that this is in no ways a book for kids or teens-- this is more for older women; and at times, I too thought I wasn't old enough for it! But this delightfully fun novel turns the stereotypical feeder of the night story on its head and indulges in more than just a little girl power. I blazed through it in one day and loved how it ended! I don't want to give away its secrets, but just believe me when I say it is well worth reading. Claire in particular is a very fun protagonist; what a kick-butt character.

I only wish that there was a scene (and maybe we will get it in future books) where her soon to be ex gets to see how awesome she is.

*Overall, a fun, indulgent novel that will appeal to any woman who has struggled with being a working mom and wished for secret powers.*"

(My favorite line is in bold.)


----------



## maryapryl (Jan 21, 2012)

This was my favorite book review on Goodreads/Amazon for The Promise:
2883804
Crys (Wannabe librarian)'s review
Dec 18, 11

5 of 5 stars 
bookshelves: witchcraft, witches, ya, young-adult, salem, my-interests, mystery
Read from December 11 to 18, 2011

First, let me say that I consider myself a connoisseur of witchy reads. I love a good witchy tale, and I love mysteries. Baker delivers both in her debut novel. The Promise is a nice mixture of Witches of Eastwick meets Nancy Drew meets The Craft.

The plot of the novel is nicely developed. At first I was afraid that it would lag in places, but once Baker thrusts the reader into Cassie’s spell, the pages will not stop turning. The reader will take the ride with Cassie as she falls in love, and as she learns the truth behind her sister’s death. Baker balances the romantic element of the plot nicely with the mystery surrounding Cassie, the founding of New Salem, and the curse that threatens to wreck it all.

Character development in the novel is spot on. It is evident that this will be a series heavy on solving witchy mysteries, but at the same time this series will be about family, friendship, self-discovery, and love. While Baker does not fully develop her characters in this novel, it is not a necessity for its purpose. Cassie’s character is the most defined because she is the center of the novel; however, readers are introduced to other characters such as Kay, Jeff, and Ethan. They serve minor, yet important, roles that are not fully defined just yet. This development is going to be a slow build, but readers will not feel cheated. They will be satisfied with just enough development to move the story along.

The marriage of everything witchy in this novel was quite interesting. Instead of sticking with the stereotypical ideals of witches, Baker takes it a step further. These witches are not practitioners of Wicca – they are witches. She defines the difference for readers in the novel, and I found this refreshing. As a matter of fact, this novel reminded me a bit of Shirley Damsgaard’s Ophelia and Abby Mysteries.

I am looking forward to see where Baker takes her characters and their involvement with the Coven. I am especially interested in seeing how the citizens of New Salem rebuild their lives and their Coven – especially with something dark on the horizon.


----------



## Phyllis Lily Jules (Dec 5, 2011)

This is my best review, in my mind:

*Engaging, masterfully written, and deeply touching!*
This is an unusual and complex book. It is written from the perspective of a woman in the process of transforming and healing herself after harrowing early childhood (4-8 years of age) experiences at the hands of her diabolical grandfather, Stanley Burroughs--health guru/charlatan from the 1950s and convicted felon ("author" of the Master Cleanser diet, plagiarized from Ayurvedic medicine). While the book does enlighten us about Burroughs, that clearly isn't its purpose. Rather, this is a story of awakening and transformation, and especially of giving voice to the psyche of an abused and silenced child.

The book is complex and sophisticated in its structure, rhetorical style, and thematic development. It is wonderfully written, weaving in and out of the past and present, developing in layers a myriad of interesting inner characters that enabled the child to survive her experiences and the adult to come to terms with them. Its complexity challenges the reader, at times. The author often conjures up distant memories and events in an understated manner, tracing out their contours in broad and impressionistic brushstrokes that press the reader`s imagination and raise unanswered questions (ex. where were the child's parents throughout her ordeals?). At other times, shocking revelations shatter such subtlety. Many passages are written in a quasi-"stream of consciousness style", requiring the reader's sustained engagement with the text until it coalesces into a coherent and holistic picture. The author does all of this masterfully, ultimately leaving the reader with a deep and lasting impression of the young girl's tormented world and of the grown woman's coming to terms with it.

If you're one who needs to be spoon-fed the "whole story" in all of its details, you probably won't appreciate (or understand) how the psychology and emotional life of the child shaped the way in which the author spins her narrative. In that case, you might prefer to move on to more overt and less subtle writing genres. On the other hand, if you can handle complex and understated writing in the context of this difficult subject matter, you will likely really appreciate this book.
-A truly outstanding book!

But for my heart, it's this one:
*A Prayer of Thanks*
Dear God, thank you for this strong, beautiful woman. Bless her for touching my life so deeply that I felt Your touch behind hers. Thank you for helping her find her way to me.
...Amen


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I think this one was my favorite...

It's a portion of a review from Read2Review, that she went on to post it on Amazon... 

"There were many times throughout the book where I was actually overcome with emotion, it made me cry and smile and sometimes gasp or laugh out loud; a piece of art that couldn't have come to me at a better time! Simply a must-read!
I give this book a solid 5 stars! Thanks to the author and I'm (impatiently) awaiting the sequel!"


----------



## MartinWrites (Aug 17, 2011)

Best reviews, if not necessarily the most starred:

For Dark Steps: http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R1FJPSG1YLGD1/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005GQ84CE&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

For Turn Around Where Possible: http://www.amazon.com/review/RBEU63YB66N9P/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007NL1J7M&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=


----------



## Cody Young (Apr 6, 2011)

Romance writers estimate that about 20% of our readership is male. Yes, guys like 'those' books too.
Here's my best review from a male reader - made me giggle! 

www.goodreads.com/review/show/332633735


----------



## Simplewriter (May 22, 2012)

I've probably read this review one hundred times. I'm so shocked and in love with the idea that someone loves my book this month. I have no clue who this person is. Whoever you are, thank you!

http://www.amazon.com/review/RRSGGLOT0MZJ9/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007S0YCHW&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text

Ironically, I downloaded this book at the doctor's office. It was so incredibly funny, I caused a small disturbance laughing out loud as others shot me angry looks.

Whatever.

The point is this book is hysterically funny and I highly recommend it. Many people, who suffer from chronic illnesses, know all too well what this experience is all about. I could do nothing more than laugh and nod my head in agreement but I couldn't help wondering why some things are just universal truths when it comes to that all important doctor's visit.

No matter what anyone says, when you go to the doctor, it is expected that you want a name for what's causing your trouble along with the pill or method to get rid of it.

I highly recommend this book!


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

A new review(report) for our books and author

Is science fiction literature's first international language?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2012/apr/27/science-fiction-literature-international

-By Damien Walter, *The Guardian*


----------



## Jean E (Aug 29, 2011)

My first review sent a shiver down my spine. The reader didn't just love the story she loved the language and had this to say:

_The prose, the names, the lilt of the sentence, all of these are delightful. If you like your stories with depth and whimsy - give this one a try. Such a joy to read. I'm sure I'll read it again and again._

It was the first time a stranger had read my book. I had been waiting for that moment for a long, long time. Inside, satisfaction, pride, vindication, joy and who know what wonderful emotion was coursing through me as I read it. I'll hold on to that review and I'll never let it go. That's mine.


----------



## Millard (Jun 13, 2011)

I love this one from Amazon. The most highbrow review ever written about some self-loathing, pretentious dude ogling women for an entire summer:



> Abrasive, fun, and warm: the Beach Diaries are humanity laid bare.
> 
> It'd be easy to say that the Beach Diaries blur the line between fiction and essay, because the vignettes contained within are so pitch perfect it seems too good to be real. But bulk volume doesn't lie, and what's contained within the records of one summer people-watching at the beach is a miasma of humanity both good and bad, held up for us to examine as the curiosity our mad species is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Louis Shalako (Apr 13, 2011)

This lovely review also has an exerpt from the book, 'The Shape-Shifters.' Please note that this is the older marketing image. The new one can be seen below in the signature.

http://writercentral.spruz.com/pt/The-Shape-Shifters---Louis-Bertrand-Shalako-Author/blog.htm


----------



## JayRidler (Aug 26, 2011)

This one for DEATH MATCH floored me, because:
1. They took a chance with a gritty thriller and really enjoyed it
2. They said I was even more intense than Joe Konrath!
3. This lovely description of the books. "I was captivated by the story, in awe of the realistic fight scenes, entertained by the book's mock serious tone, and Ridler's rough and tumble syntax. Matter of fact, I felt a little breathless each time I put down the book; I figure that reading DEATH MATCH could make an hour's bus or train commute seem like a minute."

And I don't even know this lady! Huzzah!

http://www.amazon.com/Death-Match-Battersea-Wrestling-ebook/product-reviews/B005IGX7OW/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## bhealey (May 14, 2012)

Always fun when someone says you're their favorite writer of all time!

"Bryan Healey has perfectly captured the madness, hopelessness, compulsion, fear and degradation of addiction."

"I heartily recommend Shattered Wings, *need* to find Healy's other work, and cannot wait for more to come. I think his literary voice will go far!"


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

_Krista D. Ball doesn't break the epic fantasy mold with this volume, but she does something arguably more difficult: she picks up the tropes, dusts them off, and restores a realism that they usually lack._

-Tranquility's Blaze

_I highly recommend it to all readers who love the paranormal, but also those who like stories grounded in real life, with strong heroines who don't wait for a prince charming to come and save the day.

Warning: This is not a romance, and it contains no sparkly vampires._

-Spirits Rising

_At what point, though, does self-defense trump all other considerations?...The plot unfolds briskly and at a satisfying pace. My only real quibble is that the book is on the shorter side, and I would have liked to have had a bit more time to see the effects of everything implemented. Though I suppose that really just means I'm asking for a sequel._

-Road to Hell


----------



## matt youngmark (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know if this is my best review, but it's my absolute favorite.

*Great and intriguing, but for young adults...*
This review is from: Zombocalypse Now (Chooseomatic Books) (Kindle Edition)

This book was incredibly funny, and if you don't like busting a gut then don't get this awesome book... period. This book is for young adults.... I learned this the hard way..... Because I am a nine year old boy. I have read the Harry Potter series 16 times each... so I wasn't too bothered by this book. I strongly sugges t that if you don't like blood and gore... or at least can take it, don't get this gut busting, gory kick-$&@ book. But it is HILARIOUS!!!! So buyer, don't think twice about getting this awesome book. If you enjoy this book though then you should read the hunger games by susan collins. I have read the trilogy 7 times. It is great. So buy both of those books.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

I _knew_ my first novel sucked, but...



> The author, on his website, says the book was written in 2010 by a man with a wife and two kids, but uh, that would be pretty hilarious if it were true! Because it reads as if it were written by a very precocious 15-year old boy sometime in the mid- to late eighties. Early nineties? (Don't get me wrong, the style, grammar, and editing all deserve high marks!) If these are contemporary kids, then where are the cell phones, the internet, computers, etc? Do people still use rolls of film?
> 
> Nothing wrong with all of that, I think it's great! That's one of the beautiful things about the Kindle and the new self-publishing movement -- you can pull out those old novels moldering in your trunk (or hard drive) and give them a new lease on life. And that's really the only reason I stuck with it after the author lost the thread (or rather, I skimmed -- trust me, you'll need to start seriously skimming once you hit the 60% mark). I was simply curious about this high school kid's project as an artifact, and it aroused a certain amount of nostalgia in me for a bygone age.


_--George, I have grey hair, honest..._


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm proud of this review because it's for my father-in-law's (published posthumously) book of WWII letters. My daughter (Don's granddaughter) did most of the editing, and we published it in early March. It's not in a popular genre (even though the letters are a romance story), so the first review finally came this month. 

"These letters are treasures. I really enjoyed the timely explanations the editors interjected periodically. These side notes enhanced the reading experience beautifully. I was struck by how completely these letters were saved by Arlene knowing that her letters to him might not be kept because a soldier during wartime didn't always have control of his belongings. That these letters exist is amazing. I felt this soldier, this articulate man was well ahead of his time in his attitude and desire that Arlene have all the opportunities ahead of her that he would have as a man. He was passionate as he pleaded this case to her when he got concerned she would settle for less. I can't imagine anything more wonderful than a life partner wanting you to be all you can be. I loved the wit, the stories, the banter. I wish I'd known Donald Murray and Arlene. I was extremely moved by the letters, the marriage that grew from them and the families perseverance to publish and bring the letters to light."


----------



## Vegasgyrl007 (May 11, 2011)

Jnassise said:


> On THE HERETIC:
> 
> "First-rate, stylish work from Mr. Nassise, with a steady escalation of the story's speed that makes it almost literally breath-taking."
> * - Clive Barker*
> ...


All I can say is...wow! Clive, Peter and Kat... now that is real publicity and the equivalent of having Stephen King or James Patterson gush over your book.

My favorite review of Death Wish is definitely this one:

3 of 3 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars A review from Free Book Reviews, January 20, 2012
By Albert Robbins III "Albert Robbins III" (Sioux City, IA) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME) 
This review is from: Death Wish: Book I (The Vamp Saga) (Kindle Edition)
Overall Feedback: My impulsive first response to this was oh great another vampire novel to through into the pile of other vampire novels. With this in mind I agreed to read and review it thinking I would know the plot and bore myself for a few hours and then post a review about how this goes as other vampire books goes and leave it at that. All due respect to Danielle as she is a friend and fellow member of IWU, that was my first reaction. After reading this book and then rereading this book I would have to say, I WAS WRONG. Danielle carves a story out of a genre that has been beat to death and poked with a stick so many times that most readers are sickened by the idea of reading another one. She takes the reader out of the "Normal" vampire story and throws them into a world where it makes sense. Danielle's vampires are just as we expect from an immortal being with unlimited power, violent, profane and sexual. Well written and I can not wait for the next.

Point of View: Manon (from Forever 27) is your main character and is your conduit into this world.

Voice: Vampires = People

Character Development: The development of the characters is spot on and will command your attention to each and everyone. You shall relate to each one in your own way and Manon will of course cause the most transformation.

Plot: I dare you not to have the plot in mind when you are done or even have to walk away long enough to do other things.

Dialogue: Nothing is held back and the rawness of the dialogue will keep and captivate you.

Pacing: I read it twice in one day. Enough said.

Setting: Do not let the genre fool you into this security of a world you thought you knew and understood. It is more than you knew and everything you want it to be. Finally an adult version of the preteen genre.

Continuity: From start to finish not a hole to be found.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the best review I've ever had in more than 15 years of publishing. It comes from Canada's national trade magazine Quill & Quire. http://www.quillandquire.com/reviews/review.cfm?review_id=7607

Thanks for allowing me to share,
Debra


----------



## joyceharmon (May 21, 2012)

Here's an encouraging short review for the first of my mystery series:

"I've never read a "cozy" mystery before. I was hooked by the description. The main characters pesonality shines and is so down to earth you feel like you are hearing the story over a cup of coffee in her kitchen. I loved the amatuer sluething in the story, it was realistic and believable. There was just enough mystery mixed in with some giggles to make this a thouroghly enjoyable book! A truly unique setting and a great cast of characters made me sad when the book ended. I want to see more of Cissy Rayburn!"

http://www.amazon.com/Died-On-The-Vine-ebook/product-reviews/B006WR5PIW/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

"_This has to be one of the best mysteries I have ever read. Move over Agatha Christie there's a new sheriff in town, and she is great. _ " - PRG Reviews

I didn't even realize they had reviewed the book. I submitted it for review and basically forgot about it.

Here's the full link: http://www.paranormalromanceguild.com/reviewsjetaylor.htm

But my favorite part was the last paragraph:
_"I am writing this review at 5 AM because I could not put the book down until it was finished. This has to be one of the best mysteries I have ever read. It was so hard to figure out the killer, and I didn't. WOW this was a great book and I look forward to more of Steve Williams."_


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

Although Before the Daisies Grow has garnered 5* reviews I was thrilled when I read this one this morning:

his review is from: Before the Daisies Grow (Kindle Edition)
Before the Daisies Grow is one of those fun little British comedic novels that somehow crosses the American television series Golden Girls with the English Absolutely Fabulous and pulls it off brilliantly.

Needing a little fun and adventure in their lives our trio of forward thinking but slightly naive 60 something ladies decide Africa is just the place for them. The idea of doing something totally different and unexpected before they are pushing up daisies appeals to even the most reluctant of the ladies.

Dotty, Wilma and Nora are ripe for romance and fun, but not overly good with the details or the risks. With the cost of such an adventure a strain on all of the ladies pocketbooks they decide an invitation to visit the home of an interesting and slightly mysterious man is just the ticket they need. Little do they know they are falling into a trap set by a local drug lord. In fact, they don't even know they have essentially been kidnapped and are being held for ransom. By the time the ladies are aware of the dangerous position they are in, getting out becomes an adventure in itself.

Unfortunately, they are not really sure who the bad guys are, and the mistakes they make along the way make for a fun and slightly Keystone Kopish romp through places only the brave dare go.

These ladies are not your usual grannies, if the old style granny even exists anymore. They are snappy, quirky and full of pizzazz. Not willing to sit in a corner and knit they will make you laugh until tears form in your eyes. Life doesn't begin at forty, it is just getting started at sixty.

This novel is very well written and edited. There are no plot holes and everything is very well tied up by the end. The dialogue is crisp, moves the story well and doesn't pull any punches. With these ladies what you see is not necessarily what you get. They will surprize and intrigue the reader. The novel left this reader hoping this is just the first in the series and that we will be enjoying more from our trio of mishap prone sluthes in future.

Karen Bryant Doering,
Parents' Little Black Book


----------



## joeyjoejoejr (Apr 19, 2012)

This is my best review and was also my first. I received it just a day or two after my first free run:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1D2L98O4N38DV/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007VIU7W0&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text

I'll always appreciate it because it gave me the confidence boost I needed to keep writing.


----------



## Ruth (Jan 7, 2012)

I got this review from a reader on Goodreads for, "The Wedding and Other Short Romantic Stories."

"I read this book under the most perfect circumstances - in bed on Saturday morning, drinking tea while my wife slept beside me and our cats dozed at my feet. These are tales of happiness and contentment and the pleasure of reading gave me a wonderful feeling with which to start the day. The title story was my hands-down favourite but I also much enjoyed 'The Colour of Love' and 'The Red Shoes'. There is much romance in these short tales but there are also some sweet snapshots of friendship and family. I'm already looking forward to another weekend morning with Ms Harriott's second book. Here's hoping that she'll try painting on a some larger canvasses."

It makes me smile every time I read it.


----------



## AithneJarretta (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Jim. 

Love this review for_ Concentric Circles_.

_"I LOVED this story. Sensual, intense, fast-paced, Concentric Circles hooked me. Not your average romance, I thought it a breath of fresh air. What a great read!"_ D.S., Amazon Reviewer

~ Aithne


----------



## DRMarvello (Dec 3, 2011)

First I must shout out to Joyceharmon, from a fellow sam-fan. Now, onto the business at hand.

My favorite review so far came from author Roger Eschbacher...



> Despite their mutual distrust, Jaylan Forester, a disgraced former member of the Imperial Guard turned mercenary, and Sulana Delano, a hard-edged Sword Sorceress from the enigmatic Archives, team up to fight a lurking evil and recover a mysterious artifact.
> 
> Along the way Jaylan learns his destiny is somehow tied to "vaetra," the power sorcerers use to alter nature, and that he's going to have to seriously adjust his prejudice against those who practice this ancient art.
> 
> ...


http://thenovelproject.blogspot.com/2012/05/book-review-vaetra-unveiled.html

I nearly cried when I read it. Partly because his summary is better than my current blurb!


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

My favorite is from the first book blogger review i've gotten.

Here is the snippet the reviewer posted on amazon:

This is one cute little button of a short story. Gnipper, an aspiring (an often disastrous) scientific gnome, dreams of earning her tall hat of honour within her community. However, every project she tries to prove herself has ended in disaster. The day we join her, she has a final, drastic plan to showcase her talents in the lab, dabbling with biological manipulation. Unfortunately, the cure she has created doesn't quite work, and her subject falls into real danger. Even more unfortunately, it is her single remaining parent: her somewhat arrogant intellectual of a father.

This is when self-publishing via electronic formats encourages people with a genuine ability. And Lantz does have that. He's working in an age and a style he knows very well, on a subject he shows obvious affection for and commitment to. I'd like to know what happens to Gnipper next. Is this, then, a fun and suitable read for kids? Yes, and I can imagine it being read and enjoyed as much at home as in a class at school.

But if you wanted to read the whole thing you'd find it here, http://reviews.futurefire.net/2012/05/lantz-gnit-wit-gnipper-and-perilous.html


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's mine from an Amazon reviewer about  my short story Carved in Memory:


This short story gives you a bit of background information on Justin Hall, the hero of Arctic Wargame. Justin is an agent for the Canadian Clandestine Services. So, what makes a spy a great spy? Well, one of the things is loyalty to the cause and to his fellow agents. The second thing is being willing to be tortured and not give up information. The third thing is the ability to be held captive, tortured and still be able to think on your feet to get yourself out of a desperate situation.

Justin is being held and being tortured so that the Terrorist can get more information from him to use in their diabolical schemes. But Justin is a bright man, able to think on his feet, even when his body is being pushed to the limits. He is able to come up with a way to overcome and survive so that he can fight another day.

But in the midst of all this his thoughts are still on a fellow team member who is also being held hostage. Justin not only is thinking about how to get himself out of a desperate situation he is not willing to leave any man behind. That sounds an awful lot like the U.S. Navy Seals and Special Forces motto, no man (or woman) left behind. But guess what, that is not always the motto of the CIA or other Clandestine services. Often times their motto seems to be, "every man for himself and don't worry about the other guy." That's what makes us like Tom Clancy's character, Jim Ryan, the fact that he is unwilling to leave anyone behind.

So, here we have Justin Hall, the new breed of Jack Ryan's and James Bond characters, people unwilling to leave others behind, unwilling to sell out their nations and unwilling to not complete a mission.

So, now, what's the best part of this short story? The best part is that it leaves you wanting more. It leaves you know more about Justin Hall, but it leaves you wanting to know, how does he make out, how does he survive and go on to fight another day, how does he do it?

So, OK Ethan, give us the next short story to tell us more about Justin Hall and more about how he and his fellow Canadians will save the day!

If you haven't read Arctic Wargame you will want to pick up a copy of that so that you can follow Justin Hall on his next adventure.

Ethan Jones is a new writer, a new great writer that you are going to want to follow as he writes more and more Justin Hall adventures.

Enjoy!


----------



## SentientSurfer (Sep 20, 2011)

I love all of my reviews but I'm most proud of BookStackBookReviews.com's review of "Book of the Nine Ides".

"A very well executed novella. What feels like a bizarre premise is actually dealt with brilliantly. In the beginning you are exposed to Ashley's nightmarish perceptions of the world, but it seems to be just that; an unreliable perception. The reader is then dragged into the terror as you begin to question whether she is afflicted by mental illness or a very real horror. I wanted to read more.  A challenging and enthralling read." -- 5 stars


----------



## AnitaBartholomew (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay, I've gotten many lovely reviews, but this, which was just posted today, has got to be my all-time favorite because the reviewer really got what I was trying to say about the so-called circus "freaks." I hope it's all right to post the whole thing.

http://www.amazon.com/review/RFOW14JPOKRFV?_encoding=UTF8&ASIN=B005T4GLGO&cdPage=&nodeID=&ref_=cm_cr_pr_cmt&tag=&linkCode=&newContentNum=1&cdMSG=addedToThread&newContentID=MxZ7LC5PP44UW2#CustomerDiscussionsNRPB

_ awash in goosebumps, July 31, 2012
By Susan Gambill-Read "Dragonma2"
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: The Midget's House (A Circus Story...A Love Story...A Ghost Story) (Kindle Edition)
I loved this book so much I want to take a picture of it and hang it in my heart. I really need to stop overrating the books I really really like and leave five stars for books that I love as much as this one. The characters, the story, the voices are so vivid that reading it was practically a hallucinatory experience for me. I could totally differentiate between individual voices and when the ghost spoke, she sounded like she was giving a fascinating oral history.

Inspired by the author's own Sarasota home and its surrounding history of circus employees, it is a ghost story about Lucinda's early 20th-century life as a circus midget and her doomed love affair with the circus owner. Lucinda's story runs parallel with story of the house's current 21st-century inhabitant, Marisa--a single (divorced) woman with a nice cat and very bad judgement in men. Because of her own personal history with the house, Marisa feels called upon to save the house, surrounding land and its wildlife from developers. She feels pitted against and afraid of Lucinda because she does not know her story. However, we the readers are privvy and sympathetic to the Lucinda's history, learning a little more and a little more, several steps ahead of Marisa, as we go.

I particularly loved the interesting historical factoids and the side stories about the 1918 Spanish influenza epidemic and the effect of WW I on the circus performers. I also really appreciated the acknowledgement of gay love, both then and now. I loved the many details about living in circus communities and the humanizing of the "freaks."

The author clearly did a lot of loving, personalized research into circus history and culture. She writes very respectfully of the "freaks" who otherwise might have had no employment because they were either born poor or visibly different. Much like sex workers, they learned to earn money from their bodies while disdaining and cheating the "rubes" on their circuits, who paid cash from their pockets to be shocked and awed. Lots of food for thought about how human beings mistreat and exploit one another based on appearance and lack of wealth.

The ending is so satisfying, even though it is a bit too neat. I just really wanted happiness for Lucinda and Marisa and was happy to get it, even at cost to credibility. I finished the book awash in goosebumps. Will read again! Very grateful I got it via free download. _


----------



## ElisabethGFoley (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been thrilled by every good review, but I think this one from the _Western Fiction Review _ blog is my favorite so far:

"After only reading the first tale in this collection of short stories I found myself becoming a fan of Elisabeth Grace Foley's writing. Her descriptions of both people and settings are superbly done and dialogue is believable. I can honestly say there isn't a weak story to be found here.

The opening tale seems at first to be the usual boy from cattle ranch falls for girl from sheep ranch story that can only lead to trouble. How this is resolved is through a superb twist that I didn't see coming that adds a fresh angle to this theme.

Disturbing the Peace is an award-winning tale about self-discovery. A Rangeland Renaissance is full of humour and comic situations. Like the first story, The Outlaw's Wife is a twisting tale that offers unforeseen surprises.

As soon as I finished one story I found myself diving into the next, eager to read more of these beautifully told tales.

I believe that all western fans will find something to enjoy in this collection and I hope it isn't too long before Elisabeth Grace Foley puts out a full length western, or another selection of short stories."

http://westernfictionreview.blogspot.com/2012/06/ranch-next-door.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

For my newest work The Whiskey Bottle in the Wall: Volume 1


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

AnitaBartholomew said:


> _ awash in goosebumps, July 31, 2012
> By Susan Gambill-Read "Dragonma2"
> Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
> This review is from: The Midget's House (A Circus Story...A Love Story...A Ghost Story) (Kindle Edition)
> ...


I think I need to read this.


----------



## MartinWrites (Aug 17, 2011)

I think I'll settle for this one: http://www.amazon.com/review/R3KV4NC4PBNZCG/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm/?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005GQ84CE&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

_Let me start off this review by saying that I'm not really a fan of either short stories, flash fiction or horror. It's always been hard for me to care about the characters when there isn't a lot of exposition. However, this collection might just have changed my mind.

These tales are sharply written and wickedly enjoyable. These are not stories with happy endings, and the horror in them is, for the most part, very subtle. For example, the first story, WAITING ROOM, is a bit hard to understand - until you think about it, that is, and then it's a nasty cautionary tale about expectations. Without revealing its twist, DREAM FEED is very scary - and it's every parent's worst nightmare come true. EGG is pure horror, and so is A BIT CHRSTMASSY. I wasn't too fond of RESOLUTION; it dragged a bit in places, and the resolution was, I thought, a bit weak. Of all the tales, INHERITANCE is my favourite. The story is slowly paced, marvelously scary, and the ending is completely unexpected.

Mr. Pond is a Brit, and it shows in his writing. Most of the stories are not transplantable - and after all, why should they be? He does have a unique voice and perception. I got fully invested in all of his characters in all of the stories, because they are interesting and multi-dimensional. The writing is crisp, the dialogue believable, and the editing is very good.

I highly recommend this book to anyone that is a fan of horror stories and short stories as well. They are the hardest venue to master because they demand the same concentration and devotion that a longer novel needs. I'd say that, judging from this collection, that Mr. Pond is a master at this particular form of writing, and I'm looking forward to reading more of his work._


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is the best from my *collection*;

_Reading Crystal Shade was both an adventure into a complex world of angels and a thoughtful beautifully written work of art. Seldom do I find a young adult novel with both a good story which will capture the hearts of its readers presented with language that will challenge and entrance the reader. This author has done both. In fact I was so captivated by the story I read it three times.

Written from the point of view of a seven year old girl, the story transcends the age of the child and captivates with her personality and charm. Grace has lived her short life with one goal. To become an angel of the guardian of her people. Her heart is pure and her love for her family and the people of her planet unshakable. Becoming an angel and guardian requires more than just wishes, it requires the ultimate sacrifice; her life. Grace is so sure of herself she never considers that the goal she has set for herself will be much harder to attain than she knows. She has much to learn and when faced with grueling hours of training she throws herself into it with complete trust in her mentors. But all is not as it seems and as Grace grows into her role she finds herself questioning those with whom she has placed her future. Will she be able to save those she loves from the coming conflict or will they become victims of a complex future she is unable to change.

The descriptions of the fantasy world created in this novel are so realistic, vivid and detailed they leap from the page and almost appear before the reader's eyes. The locale is so beautifully written as to appear almost as fine art. The author has captured the mind and imagination of a seven year old girl with ease and finesse, making her come alive. I especially enjoyed the dialogue in its realistic sensibility. Many times I find children in YA novels who either speak way beyond the abilities of their age group or much to simplisticly. This had neither. Each character, child or adult, spoke exactly as they should. Enhancing the novel's realism and moving the plot forward with ease.

I highly recommend this novel for both young adult readers and adults. The world's created will captivate adults and bring charm and imagination into the minds of young adult readers. I must say this is a very complex and detailed world the author has created and it is not an easy breezy read. It requires concentration and attention to detail. I think parents who wish to challenge their young adult readers will be very happy with this book. The story has a strong moral value to it in the age old battle of good vs evil, there are good adult mentors shown and well thought out decision making._


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

This is for my latest thriller Foul Justice. It kind of blew me away.  


5.0 out of 5 stars Comley hits the mother lode, 5 Jun 2012
By 
Joe McCoubrey (Downpatrick) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)
This review is from: Foul Justice (Justice Series (Book four)) (Kindle Edition)
Foul Justice is the fourth outing for Mel Comley's vixen detective, Lorne Simpkins. Whereas the previous three have been 5-star nuggets, this is the mother lode - by far the best in the series and worthy of taking its place at the front rank of modern crime thrillers.

The story sinks its claws into you with a harrowing opening scene-setter that makes you want to cry out for justice. After that there's nothing you can do but stay on board to see what happens as Comley weaves her gritty tale with the ease of a maestro. Her lead character is a hard-bitten policewoman who has had to fight her corner every step of the way in a male-dominated profession. She's made it to the top and is now trying to solve three horrific murders; deal with the capture of her MI6 boyfriend in Afghanistan; and break in a new partner who seems to have her own fair share of personal troubles.

All three strands of the story come together seamlessly, not least because Comley has the knack for maintaining a frantic pace while taking time to provide the reader with insight into the lives of real people, dealing with real issues. These aren't superheroes, but when the time comes to step up to the plate, you just know they'll be there.

The author's writing style is easy on the eye. There's a steady pace about how she unravels the threads and yet reserves a few surprises in an ending typical of the best crime mysteries. This is a book that readers of the genre can't afford to overlook.


----------



## markobeezy (Jan 30, 2012)

"Greatest book(s) since the Bible"

--Anonymous


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I have only one good review. 

"F.C.F. That Within is a one-night-read with a vengeful plot and enough nasty bug-mutants to keep your imagination flowing. Alex Rosaria writes with gritty, crisp descriptions that echo the grim desolation of his characters and setting. He delivers on his action scenes, adding enough blood and guts to conjure up images of the movie "Starship Troopers" with Casper Van Dien. For a short Sci-Fi novel, F.C.F. That Within packs a lot in. Besides the 'no-mercy' style violence, there is some mystery and a light peppering of, believe it or not, romance. I am intrigued to see what else Rosaria has in store for his future works. "

http://www.amazon.com/F-C-F-That-Within-ebook/product-reviews/B004WSXW92/ref=cm_cr_dp_hist_4?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addFourStar&showViewpoints=0


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

This is one of my early reviews and one of my favorites:

"Great first book. I couldn't put it down. I was hooked after the first chapter. This book has all of the never-ending series of twists and action and suspense of a James Patterson novel and I forgot that I was reading a new author. If you dont give this new author a chance you will be missing out. I cannot wait until her next book comes out."


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie (Jan 9, 2011)

"It sucked me in! Before I knew it, I was on chapter 6!" A review for http://bit.ly/L-Inked , a sensual thriller.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Book: The Park

From: This Nurse

"Disturbed I couldn't put this book down..."

I won't trouble you with another synopsis as the other reviewers have done a fine job.
But, I will say that I am a lazy book consumer that never leaves reviews. However, "The Park" was so engrossing, and had only four reviews. So I had to.

This is not a "feel-good" novel, and cannot be compared to books such as "A Child Called 'It'". "The Park" is the opposite, and follows the evolution of abuse as the abused becomes the abuser. The subject matter is dark and at times hard to deal with, but I could not put this book down. Sometimes I felt uncomfortable reading the graphic depictions, but as soon as I felt the need to stop reading, the author would pull back to a gentler topic. I just finished reading an hour ago, and I am planning to go back and reread in a few weeks to try to understand it better.

I am still trying to find out what parts were real, what parts were flashbacks, and what parts were an insane man's view of reality. One character morphs into another, just to reappear later in the novel in a different role. Although I am confused right now, it is a good confused. I want more!

The writing style is genius, and the editing is flawless. No annoying typos. I am certain that if the author can keep up this caliber of writing, he will be the next big thing. Although I would not recommend this book for teens, if you are an adult, don't pass over this book due to the subject matter.


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

For The War Gate:

Thoroughly enjoyed this novel, enough it makes me reluctant to start another book! I want more! Yet I cannot fully explain the hows or whys of how it gripped me... and I've never been 'freaked out' by anything I've read, including years of Stephen King however the Wax Man now reigns as the one who did it for me! I did predict the 'who did it' and the love relationship could be fleshed out a little better to give it more depth, I did predict who would die but there were surprises and it's fast paced and somehow intriguing as well. Wonderful escapism read!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Love reading all these great reviews!

One of my absolute faves - that brought a tear to my eye when I read it - was from my most recent book, Demons Forever. It's the end of a 6 book series, so I was very nervous whether people would feel the ending did the series justice. This review made me feel so great! http://www.amazon.com/review/R2HPY1J5SYY7LR/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

"Oh my Sarra Cannon you wrote a wonderful ending for your amazing series!... Ending the series brought sadness to me but I will FOREVER have the
series to read over as many times as I want....Sarra Cannon is a gifted author who writes with such intensity that she holds your attention until the final end.....She is an author to watch!"


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

One of my favorites, from author Catt Dahman, for Cure for Sanity:

5.0 out of 5 stars My head aches in a good way August 22, 2012
By catt dahman
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
Ok, I gave this a chance because one of my favorite characters from Jason's books is in this (in a very new way). My head aches from this but in a positive way; I had to actually think and use my brain to take in the scope of this book. It seems like an interesting little story about time and the universe...ha ha!...it isn't so easy. There was so much to think about sentence by sentence that I had to stop a lot and think..imagine that....having to think while being entertained by characters and a good story...impossible. It seems that writers dumb-down writing so often and hand it to a reader with directions and that has gotten boring and hateful to those of us who want to think. Jason gives a taste of the dinner in one spoon and we are left to decide the rest and by golly, there is dessert and we know it and where the heck is it hidden.....ahhhhh....then we see it and devour it in the next chapter! 

I find myself wanting to shake this author half the time for the torture and yet, I couldn't put this book down if I had to. And isn't that what Jason does best? That is just another layer in his writing. He tortures and teases and we know he is in control and yet...his writing is so much about control or lack there of...or a different submissive dominance. Again, my mind reels as I know this and yet, like a good reader, I submit and enjoy every second, loving the pats on the head. This must mean I have CONTROL. Right?

And there is the reason his writing works. No apologies. He gives the reader only what is required in his cruelly, loving manner, and we can't wait to be tortured again by such interesting images and prose that we get. Yes, it is addictive. This was an art shown by great writers of the 70s but few have the guts to write in a style that promotes thinking and reason...and I say this, but because I have read this one and several others, I am now worried that I am the one who is insane....and maybe reading this writer is the only cure? Who knows. Maybe...just maybe...if I am well behaved, Jason will slip me a key to the straight jacket...but if he does, it will come at a high price and I will be forced to think again.


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

My starred review in _Publisher's Weekly_. 

http://www.publishersweekly.com/978-1-60809-011-2


----------



## Davidjb (May 3, 2010)

This was for the Prophecy of the Kings trilogy and from a reader here on Kindleboards.

"_I'm halfway through Shadow of the Demon (book 3) and couldn't agree more: this is a fantastic trilogy, one of the most enjoyable reads I have had in a while, really! Now it's getting bitter sweet though: can't wait to read what happens next (and how it finishes) and I NEED to read on, but I also don't want it to end and so find myself slowing down, aaaargh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for writing it and bringing your readers such a good time through it David_"

See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,24029.msg449152.html#msg449152 for this and other comments.


----------



## Matthew Milson (Sep 25, 2012)

It would have to be my first review on my newest novelette.

"Plague City is a nice, quick read that works well on its own or would work very well as the introduction to a post-apocalyptic study. Really, it is an effective character study that is deep and surprising. The main character is very well developed and though I found myself empathizing with him, I didn't like him (which just shows how well he is written!) While this was a very complete read in and of itself, I found myself wanting to know more about this world. I hope the author sets more stories or a novel within this setting- I'm very curious about the history of this city!"

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1TGAZDBPGN2GR/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00B6T9SKW&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## BRONZEAGE (Jun 25, 2011)

Good thread, Jim.

It would be difficult to pick the Best of the reviews, but especially enjoyed this comment from an astute reader:

"...So good to read something about ancient Ireland that does not resort to modern, usually misinformed, obsession with Celts!"  -- via the 'Zon page.

As we head into a week of excess with green beer, green dogs/pets, and rivers dyed green, one observes that a little of that green kitsch indeed goes a long way.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

This was my favorite.

I did not approach her and ask her to review my book, but since I saw she was a book blogger, I tracked her down to get her to review the rest of the series =) It is a 4* review, and was on goodreads
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/449983032

A few highlights:



> Okay, so I have to admit I started reading this book and saw it was third point and I went like Oh-Oh, because let's face few authors can pull of a third point of view. Well wasn't I surprised, when Kelly Walker totally rocked that point of view and furthemore she totally rocked this book.





> He is such a gentleman, he was so sweet to Riya and ahhh he was just perfect. That's all I have to say, actually no this is all I have to say" MARRY ME TORIAN!!!!!"





> There was a moment where I had to go like" Girl, are you for real? Can you drop it with the he is evil talk? I mean come on h*e's as evil as a fuzzy bunny.*"That actually I happened I kid you not.
> Either way this was still a fun read and the writing is nothing short of lyrical.


----------



## tallulahgrace (Jun 9, 2011)

I love this 5-star review on The Littles. 

5.0 out of 5 stars Spine Tingling, January 4, 2013
By 
Bgh - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: The Littles (An SSCD Crime Thriller) (Kindle Edition)

This book was so intense. It was hard to put it down. Tallulah Grace is a master of her trade.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's hard to choose, but this is lovely:

5.0 out of 5 stars Bride of Fae July 24, 2012
By Delphina TOP 1000 REVIEWER
Format:Kindle Edition
What a magical tale! I absolutely loved the first book in this series and was so glad to see a second book in the works. Let me just say that Happy Dances were witnessed at my house the day this was first emailed to me as an ARC. This book is not truly a prequel to Give Me, nor is it a sequel. Without giving away too many spoilers, it is intertwined within Give me. That being said, you could easily read it without having read Give me, but I think reading Give Me first will add to your reading experience.

I do not even know where to begin on the awesomeness of this book. I love all things Fae, so I loved seeing more of the Fae realm we were first introduced to in Give Me. I also loved how this book had Fae and Wyrds, and Goblins, and humans. Their interacts with each other made for some fun and some not so fun scenes. I especially loved the relationships James had. I will not spoiler them, but the way they were written made me happy.

I think one of Rigel's gifts is her ability to tell a story through multiple time periods. This gift shined (shone?) especially bright during this tale, which spanned time and realms while it intertwined with Give Me. I am excited to see where this series goes. In my opinion, Max and Cissa are characters we need to learn a lot more about .

This is definitely an adult book due to the content, but I did not find there to be anything over the top or explicit when it came to the sex and violence. Basically, it passed the "I would not be embarrassed for my mother to know I read this" test.


----------



## chrisstevenson (Aug 10, 2012)

Strangely enough, this spot is almost a year late! The owner/reviewer aplogized for the tardiness of the article and review, mentioning unforeseen problems. Alas, it was a welcome New Years gift to my way of thinking since I'd completely forgotten about it. Oh, well, check it out if you'd like.

Real nice combo book review/interview at InGenre:

Space Faring Janitors Have All the Fun

http://ingenre.com/


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The Silk Code in the New York Times http://www.nytimes.com/books/99/11/28/reviews/991128.28scifit.html


----------



## SLFleming (Sep 25, 2013)

I love reading these!

This is probably my favorite. It made my month (year? life?):

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3OMW7N6PCPVWZ/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00DX73ZPY&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text



> *Wow. Just wow. I am still crying. If the sequel isn't done, please hurry!*
> 
> Incredible. I rarely write reviews...but I had to, if only to thank the author for the gift that this book was to me. I hope she reads this. I started this book one long sunny afternoon outside, where the pacing, details, and characters drew me in, and I finished it that evening inside, sobbing like I haven't in...I can't remember the last time.
> 
> ...


Maybe she's the only person who will ever feel that way about my writing, but the fact that I could do that for her is so absolutely amazing!
I might've made her cry, but she made me cry, too.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

My favorite reviews are a pair of reviews in Italian (which tickles me pink - my stories are being read in Italy!) - in the conversation after one of the reviews, they wonder why I'm not traditionally published, because an illustrated book of my best stories would be wonderful. <g>

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20403808-fairies-and-fireflies


----------



## HStokes (Feb 12, 2013)

My favorite review popped up on Goodreads.

https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/696046075



> Scott's review Oct 14, 13
> 5 of 5 stars
> Read from August 16 to October 14, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Key (Jan 6, 2014)

I really enjoyed this review for my romance "Laurie's Painter." Oddly, it was a three-star and listed negatives as well as positives, but I really liked it:



> 'Laurie's Painter ' is a short, light regency romance. There's not really any conflict in it which took it down a couple stars for me but I still enjoyed it. There was also a fair bit of 'back filling ' and internal dialog which slowed it down a bit.
> 
> My favorite character was, of course, Laurie. I haven't met such a witty character since the Scarlet Pimpernell. Why is that? People, its OKAY for guys to be silly. Personally I'll take wit over brawn any day. Laurie was great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathy Clark Author (Dec 18, 2012)

One thing for certain. The number of stars do not necessarily correlate to the word sin the review itself.
For a recent release *BABY DADDY*, book #1 in the *SCANDALS *New Adult Romantic Suspense series this review stood out because it captures the essence of the story.

I've taken the time to highlight the key phrases why this was chosen today.

4.0 out of 5 stars Great Romantic Suspense!, November 20, 2013

This review is from: BABY DADDY (SCANDALS) (Kindle Edition)
4 stars

I really enjoyed this story and would happily recommend it to those who love a bit of romance, suspense, love and some steamy scenes.

This is a story about a young women named Killeen who suddenly discovers that her dad was a famous musician/P.I who had his own company called Scandals. She along with 2 half sisters and 2 half brothers all meet after he has died and have to decided whether they will stay and help run the P.I agency Scandals. Things are never that simple though and someone doesn't want them there to discover their secret and is willing to do anything to stop them.

I really enjoyed the plot and the characters in this book.

Killeen was a strong women who is going through a hard time and has the toughest decision to make. I liked that she was still able to have fun and laugh and enjoy life despite the pressure that was on her. She was so strong and brave and was someone I could easily like.

Christopher was also a great character, the sexy P.I who was also friendly, flirty and funny.

All the other half sisters and brothers were brilliant as well. My favorites were Liberty and Reno. Liberty because she was just so sweet and innocent and I enjoyed her experiencing new things and coming out of her shell a bit. And Reno because he's a magician who was so cool and sexy. Can't wait to get more of him in the next book.

The story line was great. Even though it was a romantic suspense story it wasn't really like anything I've read before so I enjoyed a new and interesting plot.

The story about who was behind the things going on kept me captivated and I really had no idea who it could be until they started putting the evidence together. There were some points when I thought maybe a little more could have been going on but I think that's because I wanted the story to be longer as I was really enjoying it.

I will definitely be reading the second book and I hope it includes all the characters from this story, especially concerning what Christopher and Killeen decide to do and what their future is going to be.

Overall a great story that I wished was a bit longer.

http://www.amazon.com/BABY-DADDY-SCANDALS-Kathy-Clark-ebook/dp/B00GQC1S3O/


----------



## DJ Edwardson (Mar 15, 2013)

Becca, that's amazing that you have reviews in Italian. My Italian is very rusty, but I could understand most of what the first reviewer wrote and those were really nice comments. It looks like you have a little following somewhere in Italy!


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

I had no idea this thread had gotten so big! Keep them coming. I love reading them.


----------



## Zak Voss (Aug 15, 2013)

"Not the worst short story I've read...at least he gets the formatting right."


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

I think this is one of my favorites for my own work: http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2012/12/avarice-by-annie-bellet/



> It is great when a writer can pull off one genre well. Bellet shows her writing chops in that she is not only able to write a great homage to a police detective story but to combine it seamlessly with the swashbuckling, magic and world building of a fantasy novel. With great aplomb, Bellet manages to give both genres their due.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

This 5* review from Mrs Heather Biggs for "The Writers' Conference" is one of my favorites. I smiled when I read it. She made me feel as though she was with me at the conference. 

I was riveted by the characters from first page to last. It was believable and I was there among the crumbling buildings and cooking smells. I was anxious for Agatha, believed in Laura and I am sure I have met the crusty poet with the cruel barbs, he is a type I know well. How can you go wrong with a crowd of nasty self-absorbed people and a few who truly wanted to help. An excellent read.


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

DJ Edwardson said:


> Becca, that's amazing that you have reviews in Italian. My Italian is very rusty, but I could understand most of what the first reviewer wrote and those were really nice comments. It looks like you have a little following somewhere in Italy!


I actually seem to have quite an Italian following. One of them is making book trailers for both my books, he likes them so much.

I have the coolest fans. Not many of them, but they're all pretty cool.


----------



## StephenBrennan (Dec 21, 2012)

Bit of a toss up but:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3ITHGETQJ37GP/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00AH092EI&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text



> Leaving his home and family under cover of darkness, fishing gear in the bed, flannel jacket in the back seat he looks for all the word like a man going to his favorite fishing hole for an early morning catch. But all is not well with Dale. He is involved with another woman and on his drive he finds himself forced to examine his life as he drives his pickup through the twisting country roads.
> 
> As Dale examines his conscious his sub-conscious is trying to tell him something. He is not alone in his travels. He is being stalked by a something much more frightening than his own misdeeds.
> 
> ...


----------

